# 21.9.1.v3



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Back in the old days there would be a thread created with the title "21.9.1.v3" by now. I still don't have it.


I don't have it either, but here's the thread! 

Is it only Bolt people who are getting it so far?


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

So far I think I have only seen 2 people say they received the update. One said they have the commercial skip and the other does not.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm the latter. I'll try rebooting it this evening to see if that helps.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm still confused with the numbering system now. Which is the old system and which is Hydra?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

geekmedic said:


> I'm still confused with the numbering system now. Which is the old system and which is Hydra?


Hydra is 21.XX Old is 20.XX


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Before someone jumps in and claims it is not even called Hydra anymore (now it is Mira), I'll suggest that the best way to refer to the two releases now is:

TE3 (TiVo Experience 3, or Encore, AKA the "old" UI, Software Version 20.xx) and
TE4 (TiVo Experience 4, or Hydra, or Mira, or 'whatever', AKA the "new" UI. Software Version 21.xx).

That said, I also believe that just about everyone here recognizes "Hydra" as the new TE4 User Interface, and even with the newest update, calling it Hydra or TE4 is infinitely better than trying to use new intermediate code names, such as Mira.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I will repost my photos to this thread as they are more release related than just skip (the other thread).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't have it either, but here's the thread!
> Is it only Bolt people who are getting it so far?


Thanks. Yes, only two or three. I keep checking my Mini too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> TE3 (TiVo Experience 3, or Encore, AKA the "old" UI, Software Version 20.xx) and
> TE4 (TiVo Experience 4, or Hydra, or Mira, or 'whatever', AKA the "new" UI. Software Version 21.xx).


I agree 100%, but you left out "quattro" for TE3. (See last two lines of System Information).


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree 100%, but you left out "quattro" for TE3. (See last two lines of System Information).


Yeah, but "quattro" has never* been used on these forums to refer to TE3, but Encore has. I tried to just include the names that other readers might have regularly seen but possibly still be confused about.

I guess I should have included gen3 and gen4 also, since those were some of the original names used, but they pretty much disappeared after TiVo announce that Encore was the official moniker they were using to refer to the old UI.

* Well, almost never - TiVo_Ted did refer to it way back in February 2018.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

This release might include a fix for transferring shows between units via Tivo Online. At least that is what TiVo_Ted told me last year. I'm referring to the problem many of us have where transferred shows freeze up during playback.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> Yeah, but "quattro" has never* been used on these forums to refer to TE3, but Encore has. I tried to just include the names that other readers might have regularly seen but possibly still be confused about.


I wonder how long before TE3 is called "legacy"?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I will repost my photos to this thread as they are more release related than just skip (the other thread).


So with Skip Mode in automatic, do you still see the notice up in the corner, or does it just happen? Also, was it already in auto, or did you have to enable it?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> So with Skip Mode in automatic, do you still see the notice up in the corner, or does it just happen? Also, was it already in auto, or did you have to enable it?


The notice appears briefly. You see a 1/2 second of the break before it jumps.

I had to enable it, IIRC. And there's no option on the minis. If the host DVR auto-skips, the minis follow suit.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I will repost my photos to this thread as they are more release related than just skip (the other thread).


Hi Tony,

I'm interested to get your view on the UI changes as those screenshots seem to make it more TE3-like (I have not seen TE4 in person so all I have to go by are the screenshots and other content that's been posted).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> The notice appears briefly. You see a 1/2 second of the break before it jumps.
> I had to enable it, IIRC. And there's no option on the minis. If the host DVR auto-skips, the minis follow suit.


I could wait, but since you've been nice to answer questions, I have one. Does 21.9 affect the "D" or channel up? I watch late night and almost never see the prompt. As soon as the host says "we'll be right.." I hit the button. With prime time scripted dramas the timing can not always be so easy. So, does "D" conflict with just waiting?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I could wait, but since you've been nice to answer questions, I have one. Does 21.9 affect the "D" or channel up? I watch late night and almost never see the prompt. As soon as the host says "we'll be right.." I hit the button. With prime time scripted dramas the timing can not always be so easy. So, does "D" conflict with just waiting?


You can still do channel up or D. I do that for the Voice since I skip a lot of the touchy geeky stuff.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I'm interested to get your view on the UI changes as those screenshots seem to make it more TE3-like (I have not seen TE4 in person so all I have to go by are the screenshots and other content that's been posted).
> 
> Scott


Other than the autoskip, I don't really care since I had turned off most of the strips in the My Shows section. The only thing I like better is that it is easier to get to other devices than it was.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve said:


> And there's no option on the minis. If the host DVR auto-skips, the minis follow suit.


Boo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Boo.


With the TE4 move to a more autonomous Mini, I also find that strange. Maybe they'll add it when the wireless adapter is available.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Would be nice to have a priority update link.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder how long before TE3 is called "legacy"?


Actually, "Legacy" will be the code name for TE5 :tonguewink:


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> I'm still confused with the numbering system now. Which is the old system and which is Hydra?


this is a hydra release only


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Does 21.9 affect the "D" or channel up? I watch late night and almost never see the prompt. As soon as the host says "we'll be right.." I hit the button. With prime time scripted dramas the timing can not always be so easy. So, does "D" conflict with just waiting?


Tony beat me to it, but I can confirm D and Chan Up/Down still work as before.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> With the TE4 move to a more autonomous Mini, I also find that strange. Maybe they'll add it when the wireless adapter is available.


Good news is it's one less thing to configure. If they do add it to the mini, maybe it can default to whatever the host DVR is set to do.

OT, but I'm still hoping they add CEC control to the minis. Rather see that first.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Speaking of CEC, I wonder if they fixed it so that the Tivo will play nicely with an Apple TV?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I'm interested to get your view on the UI changes as those screenshots seem to make it more TE3-like (I have not seen TE4 in person so all I have to go by are the screenshots and other content that's been posted).
> 
> Scott


That is exactly what I was thinking about the images. I immediately liked them because they reminded me more of TE3.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Anyone else get updated as yet?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Other than the autoskip, I don't really care since I had turned off most of the strips in the My Shows section. The only thing I like better is that it is easier to get to other devices than it was.


Thanks for the feedback. I thought you were using the strips.

Scott


----------



## sharkbay8 (Oct 3, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> Anyone else get updated as yet?


Hi there,

I got the update with auto skip yesterday (4/11). I have a Bolt running TE4. Auto skip seems to work great so far. I have watched 5 shows with the skip badge and you do see about 1 second of the commercial and the skip banner in the upper left and then it skips. I haven't noticed any issues or bugs so far. I actually am starting to like the new shows menu after an initial shock.

I also have a Roamio, which did not receive the update as of today.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sharkbay8 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got the update with auto skip yesterday (4/11). I have a Bolt running TE4. Auto skip seems to work great so far. I have watched 5 shows with the skip badge and you do see about 1 second of the commercial and the skip banner in the upper left and then it skips. I haven't noticed any issues or bugs so far. I actually am starting to like the new shows menu after an initial shock.
> 
> I also have a Roamio, which did not receive the update as of today.


does the roamio have hydra?


----------



## sharkbay8 (Oct 3, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> does the roamio have hydra?


The Roamio has Hydra


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

when do I/we all get this?


----------



## cordevil95 (Feb 23, 2007)

I got the update on the 10th (Bolt). So far I like it. Auto skip is nice. My Shows requires less button presses to start playing an episode (click on the show, click on the episode and it starts playing) 

Anyone figure out how to keep the Streaming Movies folder set on "sorted by date"? I can change it, but next time I go back it switches back to "sorted by name"


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone with the new update use suggestions? 

I'm trying to consider if auto skip worth more to me than crappy suggestions.


----------



## myfins1 (Dec 10, 2003)

Has anyone figured out a way to force the update? I tried some of the older tips to force several connections without any success.

Edit: I did attempt to use the 56 Kickstart code as shown on Weaknees. I was able to successfully;;y enter the code as I did get the quick successive green and orange lights blink. I assume it reinstalled the software as I did see it go through a longer than normal boot up sequence but I only saw a Startup screen until it launched the software. I continue to be on 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849. I am on TE4 using a Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

myfins1 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to force the update? I tried some of the older tips to force several connections without any success.


I've never seen a version rollout take this long. There must be some serious changes inside to be this careful.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I've never seen a version rollout take this long. There must be some serious changes inside to be this careful.


Damned if they do roll out quickly and there is a major bug, and damned if they don't roll out quickly (I want my shiny now!). As we don't have visibility to the internal bug or error reports we don't know if there is anything more than a conservative deployment schedule going on. It should be noted that one of the first rules of high quality devops/sre is that if you get reported issues you roll back or halt deployment until you understand the reports.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

gary.buhrmaster said:


> It should be noted that one of the first rules of high quality devops/sre ...


Remember - it's Hydra we're talking about here.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I've never seen a version rollout take this long. There must be some serious changes inside to be this careful.


Really? Usually TiVo has done an initial rollout to a small group and then typically waited at least a week or 2 before general rollout starts which also doesn't happen overnight for everyone.

I think Tony was the first one to report the new version on Tuesday so it's only been 5 days?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Really? Usually TiVo has done an initial rollout to a small group and then typically waited at least a week or 2 before general rollout starts which also doesn't happen overnight for everyone.
> I think Tony was the first one to report the new version on Tuesday so it's only been 5 days?
> Scott


I guess it just seems like forever.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems like most people so far have a Bolt that got this. I have a Roamio Pro. Did anyone who already got the update get RC8 or go straight to this one from RC4?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Saw this comment about the new update:



> Thank you for consulting TiVo here on Facebook. The thumbs up/thumbs down feature is no longer available. TiVo suggestion will autoamtically record your most viewed shows if it is turned on.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

caughey said:


> Saw this comment about the new update:


Is there a context to this?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

smark said:


> Is there a context to this?


Yeah...someone asked TiVo Support if thumbs up/down had been removed in the new update.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Considering it doesn’t seem to actually pay attention to what I watch, I don’t know this new feature will be better.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

caughey said:


> Yeah...someone asked TiVo Support if thumbs up/down had been removed in the new update.


Were Thumbs Up/Down as feeds to Suggestions removed with this release, or when Hydra first hit? I thought that was why everyone hated Hydra's Suggestions feature so much.


Suggestions feature removed from Hydra
Fix Tivo Suggestions on latest Hydra
Anyone with Hydra/TE4 that has suggestions turned on?
Cannot "Thumbs Up or Down" Suggestions?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

caughey said:


> Saw this comment about the new update:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for consulting TiVo here on Facebook. The thumbs up/thumbs down feature is no longer available. TiVo suggestion will autoamtically record your most viewed shows if it is turned on.


??!?? And so that means (with TE4) that Suggestions are/will be all crowd-sourced and mechanically algorithm based, without specific user input? I would think that my own conscious choices would be the top of the predictive ability.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It’s been ages since I used thumbs down or up with Tivo. Useless for me


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

thyname said:


> It's been ages since I used thumbs down or up with Tivo. Useless for me


I use it all the time on TE3 (and try to remind myself to do so, especially before deleting Suggestions that are inaccurate for me), and my Suggestions seem to reflect it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Really? Usually TiVo has done an initial rollout to a small group and then typically waited at least a week or 2 before general rollout starts which also doesn't happen overnight for everyone.
> 
> I think Tony was the first one to report the new version on Tuesday so it's only been 5 days?


Maybe my memory fails me, but I just don't recall so few people here posting once a new release has occurred.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe my memory fails me, but I just don't recall so few people here posting once a new release has occurred.


Unfortunately we, Tivo fans, are a dying breed


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe my memory fails me, but I just don't recall so few people here posting once a new release has occurred.


A lot of us are still waiting for the update.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Megamind said:


> A lot of us are still waiting for the update.


I think that's his point...it's unusual for so few people to see an update after its release into the wild (as opposed to a beta release).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Noelmel said:


> Seems like most people so far have a Bolt that got this. I have a Roamio Pro. Did anyone who already got the update get RC8 or go straight to this one from RC4?


I have a bolt and roamio neither have the update yet


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just confirmed that the thumbs buttons do nothing when I push them while watching a show. Unfortunately, I have to keep them on my universal remote because they are used for wishlist manipulation and for rebooting.

(I don’t use suggestions so I didn’t notice.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Unfortunately, I have to keep them on my universal remote because they are used for wishlist manipulation...


Ooh, how so?


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Got the update... am I the only one that misses the strips?
I actually liked that option.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

So with the new Auto Skip and no Thumbs up or down will they redesign a new remote to remove the now useless buttons? Seems like a waste of remote real estate if they don't.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The buttons still have a function if autoskip is turned off. They are also useful to skip over the rest of the segment to the next program break, for example skipping over a boring musical guest on SNL. And of course in Live TV mode they change the channel.

The Thumbs button are still used for confirmation of shutdown and editing wishlists, as noted above by Tony.

It seems to me that if a button were to become unused, it would more likely be repurposed for some other function. Remember how the "Zoom" button became a "Back" button?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Roamio and Mini: still waiting for the update.

How my Cable Company is pushing TiVo: Service Electric Cablevision | TiVo

I asked them if I would get VOD now. Waiting for answer.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

thyname said:


> It's been ages since I used thumbs down or up with Tivo. Useless for me


It only became useless when they broke suggestions last fall in a random update. They used to be great for getting suggestions to record movies with actors in series I liked, etc.

But they decided to break suggestions, and now are eliminating the illusion that thumbs had any effect on it. Suggestions was a great feature and they have effectively eliminated it. I'm really upset.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ooh, how so?


Making search terms optional, etc.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> The buttons still have a function if autoskip is turned off. They are also useful to skip over the rest of the segment to the next program break, for example skipping over a boring musical guest on SNL. And of course in Live TV mode they change the channel.


Thumbs don't do skip. Channel up/down as well as D.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Are TiVo Software Updates done at night, or can they occur at any time?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> Are TiVo Software Updates done at night, or can they occur at any time?


They are done during the time a service connection is scheduled. After they are downloaded, a restart is usually done after 2am unless you are watching it and see "Pending" as a status. Service connections are scheduled from 6am to 2am only. A restart will cause a service connection within 30 minutes.

BTW, a "Pending" will block a Mini from working.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Thumbs don't do skip. Channel up/down as well as D.


You had to read all the way down to paragraph 2:


ej42137 said:


> The Thumbs button are still used for confirmation of shutdown and editing wishlists, as noted above by Tony.


The first paragraph was obviously discussing just the Skip-related buttons.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

El Maestro said:


> Speaking of CEC, I wonder if they fixed it so that the Tivo will play nicely with an Apple TV?


I'm hoping CEC comes to the Mini. My Bolt is connected thru an Xbox, which removes the ability to use CEC. All my other TVs could benefit from CEC integration, but it's not available on the Mini's yet.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Steve said:


> Good news is it's one less thing to configure. If they do add it to the mini, maybe it can default to whatever the host DVR is set to do.
> 
> OT, but I'm still hoping they add CEC control to the minis. Rather see that first.


I wish TiVo had full CEC support, so that I could operate my Roamio with my TV remote. I'm already able keep the Fire TV remote in the drawer. Being able to do the same with the TiVo peanut remote would be great. The current CEC support only saves one or two button pushes, depending on which input was active when the TV was turned off.


----------



## WayneHawn (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone who received the update watch Amazon streaming through a Mini? There are a number of people (myself included) who's mini's hang, or stutter badly, while trying to watch Amazon streaming, and rumor had it that this update would fix the issue. I am curious if it did.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

hapster85 said:


> I wish TiVo had full CEC support


CEC support is very inconsistent with TVs. While some TV's will pass along many keypresses, some operate on at least some keypresses locally. Realistically that makes end-user support a real wild ride. Most people who want one remote to rule them all end up getting a different solution (harmony more at the consumer priced end, and URC or Crestron at the higher end).


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

gary.buhrmaster said:


> CEC support is very inconsistent with TVs. While some TV's will pass along many keypresses, some operate on at least some keypresses locally. Realistically that makes end-user support a real wild ride. Most people who want one remote to rule them all end up getting a different solution (harmony more at the consumer priced end, and URC or Crestron at the higher end).


I know it's not a perfect solution. Neither are "universal" remotes, in my experience. I don't want to drag the thread off topic though, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Harmony has been pretty much a perfect solution for me!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Harmony has been pretty much a perfect solution for me!


And I use an inexpensive 100% learning any remote that is second nature. Universals work great if they are programmable/learnable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... posted Tuesday over in the "TiVo working on AutoSkip" thread...


rjrsouthwest said:


> I received the 21.9.1.v3 update on my Bolt last week and yesterday I received another new update 21.9.1.v5
> 
> I do not know what has changed between the two updates, haven't seen anything that changed.



Also of note is a FB post from David Shoop on Saturday, before the appearance of v5 ...


Megamind said:


> Over the weekend, David Shoop said "_Our operations group has control... should not be long until we roll new software to 100% of the population_."





Megamind said:


> here











​edit: p.s. I think it's safe to assume that Shoop meant 100% of the TE4 population.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I will repost my photos to this thread as they are more release related than just skip (the other thread).


Thanks for the photos TonyD79. I'm really interested in seeing all the changes to "MY SHOWS", but my TiVo Roamio Pro isn't getting the update yet.

If some lucky soul who already received the update could post some additional photos of the MY SHOWS screens, I think everyone here would really appreciate it! raying:


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I guess there still isn't a priority update page available. This has to be the slowest rollout ever.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

geekmedic said:


> I guess there still isn't a priority update page available. This has to be the slowest rollout ever.


This has been discussed to death. The priority page has been gone for years. Second there has been a slight version change and a new one is rolling out


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Megamind said:


> View attachment 40446


Exactly how fast is "in Due Time"? it seems like that means its gonna take forever and a day...&#8230; I can wait forever, its the and a day that I am impatient about!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I wish I didn't know about this update until it arrived


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> I wish I didn't know about this update until it arrived


Me too. I HATE to ever know anything. It is always better to just stay ignorant and wait to see what happens.

Lets all petition TiVo to never tell us what they are working on. And find a way to make sure everyone else keeps their mouth shut too.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Someone needs to look up the definition of ''


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I always put masking tape on my screen when I see stupid little pictures. Then I don't have to look at them. I makes it really hard to read more posts, but it is better than maybe understanding what someone has been trying to say. That is almost as bad as knowing anything.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

V7Goose said:


> I always put masking tape on my screen when I see stupid little pictures. Then I don't have to look at them. I makes it really hard to read more posts, but it is better than maybe understanding what someone has been trying to say. That is almost as bad as knowing anything.


Your screen must be very cluttered.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

What? I can't hear you; the tape is in the way.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> What? I can't hear you; the tape is in the way.


If you tear off just a corner of one of the pieces of tape, you can hear...but just barely.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

V7Goose said:


> What? I can't hear you; the tape is in the way.


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> Me too. I HATE to ever know anything. It is always better to just stay ignorant and wait to see what happens.


Many people across the nation have adopted your approach.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

compnurd said:


> This has been discussed to death. The priority page has been gone for years. Second there has been a slight version change and a new one is rolling out


The priority update page for 20.7.2 was active less than 18 months ago. So hardly "years", but yes, we do have to be patient and know we'll get it when we get it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

hapster85 said:


> The priority update page for 20.7.2 was active less than 18 months ago. So hardly "years", but yes, we do have to be patient and know we'll get it when we get it.


Being up and actually doing anything are two different things


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

compnurd said:


> Being up and actually doing anything are two different things


Although he didn't say it was up; he said it was active.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

One of my Roamios is rebooting for updates as we speak. I'll report the version number as soon as its done.

7 min later.... Wish there was a progress indicator, and my Plasma Tv hopefully wont have the Tivo Mascot and the UPDATING text burnt into the screen 

12 minutes more now... that was a long update, I thought maybe it froze/crashed but it did not, so DO NOT UNPLUG DURING THE UPDATE. Just let it be.. or you might brick your box

Version on my Roamio is 21.9.1.v5-846-6-846


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Is Hydra less responsive on a Roamio or the same? IS the guide that much worse?

I never updated because of "if it ain't broke then don't fix it."


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Is Hydra less responsive on a Roamio or the same? IS the guide that much worse?
> 
> I never updated because of "if it ain't broke then don't fix it."


The performance is about the same, the grid guide is about the same, but I use the new pop up guide with the tiles (live guide replacement) more often. I dont miss the live guide at all.

Its easier now to play your recordings with fewer presses and the auto skip works perfect. Its amazing all the Free stuff TiVo gave Roamio owners over the years!

Still missing the ability to get stuff back from a PC (Tivo Desktop) or Netgear Nas but no biggie, over time the non CP stuff gets recorded all over again.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Verified today that autoskip only works when watching from one box to another if both have autoskip.

Add: I take it back. Sort of. It looks like when you play a show on a device that doesn’t have autoskip, it turns it off but if you turn it back on while watching, it works.


----------



## chad73 (Jul 14, 2004)

Is the auto Skip Mode and the images posted of the My Shows screen changes the only changes in this update? Are the grid guide colors, font and style exactly the same ?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

trip1eX said:


> Is Hydra less responsive on a Roamio or the same? IS the guide that much worse?
> 
> I never updated because of "if it ain't broke then don't fix it."


The guide is the same just the color scheme changed from blue to black/gray which I like better (more modern looking). Since upgrading my Roamio to Hydra 2 weeks ago I have had one freeze up, and on another occasion the Pause button randomly stopped working. Rebooting fixed the issue each time .


----------



## DrMac5 (May 29, 2003)

Just got the update last night on my Bolt Vox.

When using the Signal Strength Meter - Antenna, there is a LOUD beeping noise that I don’t remember being there previously. Although I could be wrong as I’ve only had it for the last three weeks. (EDIT: this seems to have happened due to the new update turning the sound effects back on. Noticed the beeping when I was pushing the remote buttons, so I turned it off again. Now the beeping in the signal strength meter is gone also)

Also, the test no longer locks on a peak signal number. In the other 5-6 times I have run this test over the last three weeks, after a few seconds it would always give a # to the far right that was a “peak” signal. Now it remains 0 even after 5 minutes.

Thirdly, the farthest channel from me that has consistently been around 60-65 signal strength is now bouncing between 65-82. Not sure if there is an issue with the software update itself, or something else going on.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I got the update last night. Here are my thoughts/observations so far:


I'm not a big fan of the ribbon menu on the left of my shows taking up a bunch of space and wish I could make it go away and just show me all my recordings in chronological order.
The Netflix app has HDR now in case nobody else has noticed. Unfortunately it's HDR10 and not Dolby Vision though, so Tivo is still a year behind there. Is the Bolt not capable of doing Dolby Vision? Amazon still appears to have no HDR support on Tivo. Guess I'll continue to have to use the streaming apps on my TV or Xbox instead.
Commercial skipping seems to work fine. When you hit a commercial the skip icon appears in the upper left and in a second or to it skips to the end of the break. Basically it just automates the pressing of the D button you'd do before to skip.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> Is Hydra less responsive on a Roamio or the same? IS the guide that much worse?
> 
> I never updated because of "if it ain't broke then don't fix it."


It's not like you have a choice. When it happens it happens. But I get your inference..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Adam C. said:


> The guide is the same just the color scheme changed from blue to black/gray


This was a TE3-to-TE4 change, not a change with this TE4 update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> It's not like you have a choice.


Except everyone* (* i.e. retail TiVo owners) literally do have a choice of sticking with TE3 or upgrading to TE4, so I'm assuming I missed your point.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> This was a TE3-to-TE4 change, not a change with this TE4 update.


Right. The guy who asked the question was asking about upgrading to Hydra, not specifically about this release .


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TostitoBandito said:


> I got the update last night. Here are my thoughts/observations so far:
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the ribbon menu on the left of my shows taking up a bunch of space and wish I could make it go away and just show me all my recordings in chronological order.
> ...


The Bolt probably is capable of Dolby Vision but not sure they want to pay the licensing


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Except everyone* (* i.e. retail TiVo owners) literally do have a choice of sticking with TE3 or upgrading to TE4, so I'm assuming I missed your point.


True. Good point.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I got my update last night. Bolt Plus on FIOS. Directly the v5. Other than the change on layout for “My Shows”, and the Auto Skip, I don’t notice anything else changed. Maybe stuff I never use.

P.S. Just checked my Roamio OTA: got the update too


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Check out the Tivo Innovate Facebook page for a priority update of sorts from David Shoop.


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

Did SPP9S work on TE4 prior to this update? I seem to remember that it would only keep the clock displayed while watching the one recording playing when it was activated. With 21.9.1.v5 it seems to stay all the time including on live tv and in other recordings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Check out the Tivo Innovate Facebook page for a priority update of sorts from David Shoop.


Here.

















The sign-up link...

TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request

edit: p.s. Don't get your hopes up. See below.

edit2: p.p.s. Keep hope alive. It seems TiVo is still periodically hitting TSNs submitted via the form. (link)


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks krkaufman.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Here.
> 
> View attachment 40529
> View attachment 40530
> ...





markjrenna said:


> Thanks krkaufman.


Alas, I likely posted the link too late to do any good, as I just read the FB thread's comments and found this posted by Shoop:


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Got the update last night thanks to the TiVo bunny.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

CaseyJ said:


> Did SPP9S work on TE4 prior to this update? I seem to remember that it would only keep the clock displayed while watching the one recording playing when it was activated. With 21.9.1.v5 it seems to stay all the time including on live tv and in other recordings.


On my Bolt it worked before ( staying on after changing channels etc), but the timer never worked right, It would freeze,and not do anything. It's a bit better, seems to lag, then speeds up, then lags... etc.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Installing now!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Installing now!


Random or did you use the TiVo Bunny sign-up form, and when did you complete the form, if the latter?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I used the form yesterday and the bunny visited this morning!


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I filled out the form yesterday evening after work and still got the update this morning. Thank you Easter Bunny/David Shoop


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I smeared lambs blood on my doorpost last night so the TiVo Angel of Hydra would pass over my house and not update my TE3 Roamio to TE4.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Filled out the form and got mine today too (v5)! So glad the clock/timer is fixed (I had actually sent them a video I took on my phone of it freezing - it was delaying the "keep or delete" pop up message at the end of the recordings too until it caught up because I have autoplay next episode off) Also the main thing I missed most since upgrading to Hydra was a way to list shows by date because folders always would mess it up and bump the episodes up when a new one aired. Now "going away soon" does't show folder view so the show on top is the oldest recording. Also pressing play on a folder with many episodes now correctly plays the oldest first... sometimes before it wouldn't for me!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

humbb said:


> I smeared lambs blood on my doorpost last night so the TiVo Angel of Hydra would pass over my house and not update my TE3 Roamio to TE4.


An unnecessary effort and associated cleanup since TiVo is not automatically upgrading existing TE3 boxes to TE4.


----------



## FilmMixer (Nov 1, 2017)

TostitoBandito said:


> I got the update last night. Here are my thoughts/observations so far:
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the ribbon menu on the left of my shows taking up a bunch of space and wish I could make it go away and just show me all my recordings in chronological order.
> ...


I have had HDR NF on my non upgraded TiVo and Minis since I installed them three weeks ago.

DV used to require specific hardware to work. They have since adopted using a new profile to have the display handle most of the heavy lifting for DV processing. But it still requires a lot of effort and engineering to implement on the source side.. ... on top of that it requires a licensing fee....

I doubt very much we will ever see it on the current hardware TiVo makes....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My Roamio and non-Vox Mini got v5 today, after filling out the form yesterday.

Not sure I like the new My Shows design. No big deal but I thought the horizontal strip was fine.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Definitely some weirdness going on with my Mini. The video window is randomly appearing in some menus, with or without video playing. And even once had live tv playing in the background of the main menu.

The mini only should display the video window in the guide.

There’s no user configurable options for the video window on the mini.

I couldn’t find a pattern just now, it just seemed random and broken.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

FilmMixer said:


> DV used to require specific hardware to work. They have since adopted using a new profile to have the display handle most of the heavy lifting for DV processing. But it still requires a lot of effort and engineering to implement on the source side.. ... on top of that it requires a licensing fee....
> 
> I doubt very much we will ever see it on the current hardware TiVo makes....


I don't buy that excuse. I can go on Amazon right now and buy a 4K fire stick for $40 which does Dolby Vision/Atmos as well as having more/newer app support compared to Tivo. If something like that or a Roku can offer modern and full featured streaming support at a sub-$100 price point, why shouldn't we expect a Tivo box which costs many times as much to do the same? Hell, there's cheap 4K TV's out there that cost less than a lifetime Bolt and come with full 4K streaming support with Dolby Vision included. A lifetime Bolt is a $700-800 device. How does Tivo expect to compete when they can't match the quality and experience of something which costs 10% of that?

The whole premise of the Bolt was not just to be a newer Tivo, but was to be an all-in-one cable and streaming box. That's why there's onepass and all that. Tivo however has never been able to fully execute on that promise, as the streaming feature support was nearly obsolete by the time the Bolt was released and even when updated as it was recently they're still way behind everyone else. As a 1080p box it's fine, but for 4K it's still basically worthless. Why would I want to watch HDR10 via the Tivo (still not even on all apps) when I can get superior Dolby Vision content from a $40 stick with no service fees or contract required? Why even have the Tivo at that point, versus paying like $20/month to Comcast for a 4K X1 with no upfront costs? The break-even time on that proposition is over 3 years, and the experience on the Tivo is inferior (even if their UI is still better in places).


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Just singed up wish me luck. Can't wait for the timer to be fixed. I'm MR TiVo that's why I should get the update before others.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

How long is this update taking to install? My Roamio has been on "UPDATING" for 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

modnar said:


> How long is this update taking to install? My Roamio has been on "UPDATING" for 10 or 15 minutes


Of course, right after I posted that message, the update completed.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

TostitoBandito said:


> The whole premise of the Bolt was not just to be a newer Tivo, but was to be an all-in-one cable and streaming box.


I only recall the Premiere being marketed as such....and I'm still LOL


----------



## dmrshop (Nov 1, 2015)

My Roamio was updated yesterday, as was my mini. Now I can only watch live tv or apps on my mini. Whenever I try to play a recorded show, I get a V117 error "can't play now. Try again later." I have rebooted everything multiple times, and it still doesn't work. Any way to roll back this last update without losing everything? Hydra worked perfectly for me before.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

TostitoBandito said:


> Ranting...
> 
> more ranting and whining..
> 
> _*"... Why even have the Tivo at that point*,_ versus paying like $20/month to Comcast for a 4K X1 with no upfront costs?"


If I buy your TiVO from you will you promise to go away? I'm dead serious. Just so tired of angry rants whining about TiVO or Hydra. How a DVR brings grown men to act like this is beyond me.

P.S. Samsung does not support Dolby Vision as they back HDR/HDR+


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

The auto skip is nice, but after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button. 

I also noticed a weird thing where after watching both new episodes of Life in Pieces, the show name still showed up in My Shows. I see there is a recordings section you can add to the left bar and it wasn't listed, but it's another click to move down to the recordings section so I'd rather just use the All Shows grouping. Is this the expected behavior? We also watched another show with 1 episode and it dropped out of the All Shows grouping so it's confusing.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

CloudAtlas said:


> If I buy your TiVO from you will you promise to go away? I'm dead serious. Just so tired of angry rants whining about TiVO or Hydra. How a DVR brings grown men to act like this is beyond me.
> 
> P.S. Samsung does not support Dolby Vision as they back HDR/HDR+


I'll take your offer dead seriously. I have a Bolt 3TB, 2 Roamios, Premiere XL4, all with Lifetime, and Mini Vox. If you can buy them all from me, that would be great. Please make me a serious offer. Seriously.

Why grown men interpret serious discourse about products they've invested in, on a forum designed for exactly that purpose, as some sort of personal slight, is beyond me. Or is this community intended only to be a fan club? It's okay if it is - moderators, do let us know.

I'll end this on a positive note. The "new" My Shows on the latest TE4 release looks a lot more like TE3. Which is a good thing.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Played with the video window in the menus more on my Roamio and Mini (non-Vox). Definitely some bugs here. Here's what I'm seeing.

Roamio works almost like it's supposed to except the slow-mo button no longer shows/hides the video window immediately. You have to refresh by going to another page. On the next page you visit, the video window will show/hide based on if you pressed slow-mo on the previous page.

The mini works almost the same way except to get the video window to appear, you have to come into the menus from Live TV. So if you press slow-mo on the remote to get the window to display, it won't until you first exit to live TV and then return to a menu screen. Also with the mini, there is no user config in Settings to control the video window (as expected, since the mini doesn't officially support the video window) and I don't see a way to get the video window on the main TiVo Menu to be anything but playing in background instead of in the upper right.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Still waiting ever so patiently for this update.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> If I buy your TiVO from you will you promise to go away? I'm dead serious. Just so tired of angry rants whining about TiVO or Hydra. How a DVR brings grown men to act like this is beyond me.
> 
> P.S. Samsung does not support Dolby Vision as they back HDR/HDR+


So nobody is supposed to point out Tivo's shortcomings? Got it. I'll just throw them hundreds of dollars for a device and keep my mouth shut when it fails to work as advertised/expected. Seriously, wtf? I'm not ranting, I'm pointing out areas where Tivo has clearly failed to deliver a competitive product or feature and expressing a desire for them to fix them. If everyone just fanboys all the time and never offers constructive criticism, we don't get better products. A Tivo is a premium piece of hardware at a premium price and there's no reason why expectations shouldn't be aligned accordingly.

As for Samsung, it's irrelevant. HDR10+ is functionally the same as Dolby Vision. So yeah they support the same functionality, which is HDR with dynamic metadata. Tivo as of yet hasn't shown that they can do this on their devices. It's been working on game consoles, TV's, Blu-Ray players, and cheap streaming sticks for over a year now, which is why I was pointing out that "it's hard and expensive" is a BS excuse to be attributing to Tivo. There should in theory be nothing preventing the device from supporting Dolby Vision via software update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> The auto skip is nice, but after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button.
> 
> I also noticed a weird thing where after watching both new episodes of Life in Pieces, the show name still showed up in My Shows. I see there is a recordings section you can add to the left bar and it wasn't listed, but it's another click to move down to the recordings section so I'd rather just use the All Shows grouping. Is this the expected behavior? We also watched another show with 1 episode and it dropped out of the All Shows grouping so it's confusing.


I'm not sure if this is what you are talking about but if you delete a show and the end of viewing, the folder still exists until you back out of it. That has been hydra behavior before this update. It's like a temporary bookmark.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button.


Had you enabled HDMI-CEC on the DVR previously? You may want to check that it is still enabled. (Though I'm not sure where CEC is available, at present.)

Alternately, your described symptoms may also mean that hitting the TV Power button won't abort the DVR going into Standby mode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Don't know if it's cause and effect or coincidence, but I submitted the form from earlier in the thread yesterday, and got the update today.

(My reason for getting it early: My doctors have informed me I may only have another 30-40 years left, and I don't want to waste any of that precious time manually skipping through commercials.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The first thing I've noticed is that when deleting shows from my To Do List, it is FAR more responsive.

I still have one Skip Mode show left over from last night, so later this afternoon I'll be watching that to give the Autoskip a test drive. Step 1: Hit "Play." Step 2: Put remote out of reach.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just filled out the form. Better late than never:



> The Easter Bunny skipped my house this year. This made me very sad as I enjoy Tootsie Rolls and Malt Balls. The only way to alleviate my sadness is to channel my spirit-animal (the sloth) and be able to watch TV without overexerting myself by reaching for the remote at every commercial break. Also, I have had TiVos since the very beginning. I had my parents buy stock in TiVo and they lost their shirts.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PJO1966 said:


> I just filled out the form. Better late than never:


A lot of us missed the post.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

foghorn2 said:


> The performance is about the same, the grid guide is about the same, but I use the new pop up guide with the tiles (live guide replacement) more often. I dont miss the live guide at all.
> 
> Its easier now to play your recordings with fewer presses and the auto skip works perfect. Its amazing all the *Free?* stuff TiVo gave Roamio owners over the years!
> 
> Still missing the ability to get stuff back from a PC (Tivo Desktop) or Netgear Nas but no biggie, over time the non CP stuff gets recorded all over again.


Well this post looked hopeful Until I got to the PC XFR part. Also I am reading about problems with Minis? I guess I was right...XMAS 2019!!! MAYBE...LOL

And nothing has been FREE from Tivo, Inc!!!


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I signed up last night and got it this morning.


----------



## mlw983 (Jan 8, 2015)

Charles R said:


> I signed up last night and got it this morning.


Interesting I signed up early yesterday morning and still nothing. How do you know if you got the update.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mlw983 said:


> Interesting I signed up early yesterday morning and still nothing. How do you know if you got the update.


Check your System Information page under Help?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What a ripoff! I watched Veep, and Autoskip didn't work at all!


(Worked fine on Supergirl, though...)


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

mlw983 said:


> Interesting I signed up early yesterday morning and still nothing. How do you know if you got the update.


If you let it install itself, it can take two days (one to connect and download; one to perform the restart to install in the middle of the night).

Go to the network settings page and if it shows "pending restart" you can select that and have it restart and install immediately. If it doesn't say that, you can force a connection to see if it downloads the update. Then do the restart.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

Another small change, the delete or keep multiple episodes screen is larger and more organized.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you are talking about but if you delete a show and the end of viewing, the folder still exists until you back out of it. That has been hydra behavior before this update. It's like a temporary bookmark.


Interesting. Maybe I just hadn't noticed it before. 


krkaufman said:


> Had you enabled HDMI-CEC on the DVR previously? You may want to check that it is still enabled. (Though I'm not sure where CEC is available, at present.)
> 
> Alternately, your described symptoms may also mean that hitting the TV Power button won't abort the DVR going into Standby mode.


It's still activated. Here's the instructions because I had to google https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/CEC-and-Wake-with-TiVo-button


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What a ripoff! I watched Veep, and Autoskip didn't work at all!
> 
> (Worked fine on Supergirl, though...)


Mine worked perfectly in Veep. Didn't see a single commercial.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Mine worked perfectly in Veep. Didn't see a single commercial.


I guess you were lucky. When I watched, it didn't SKIP a single commercial.


----------



## mlw983 (Jan 8, 2015)

JolDC said:


> If you let it install itself, it can take two days (one to connect and download; one to perform the restart to install in the middle of the night).
> 
> Go to the network settings page and if it shows "pending restart" you can select that and have it restart and install immediately. If it doesn't say that, you can force a connection to see if it downloads the update. Then do the restart.


Thanks for the help it is updating now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bunny gave me v5. Working better: remote diagnostics. Some problems: Slow button for video window.


----------



## gp56 (Jun 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess you were lucky. When I watched, it didn't SKIP a single commercial.


Isn't Veep on HBO? I have never watched an HBO show that had commercials other than a preview of another show in the beginning.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

gp56 said:


> Isn't Veep on HBO? I have never watched an HBO show that had commercials other than a preview of another show in the beginning.


They were making funnies . . . .


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The first thing I've noticed is that when deleting shows from my To Do List, it is FAR more responsive.


Same here!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I got the update, the skip works great except on news (like NBC nightly news) because before each commercial they tell you what is up next on the news, the auto skip does not start till after that, I don't stop watching the news because of what up after the commercial, I don't want to waste my time seeing what next on the news so I just hit the skip button.

My older Minis now have the small window movie picture when not watching a program, I don't think I ever had that before on the Minis, had it on my other main TiVos


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TostitoBandito said:


> So nobody is supposed to point out Tivo's shortcomings? Got it. I'll just throw them hundreds of dollars for a device and keep my mouth shut when it fails to work as advertised/expected. Seriously, wtf? I'm not ranting, I'm pointing out areas where Tivo has clearly failed to deliver a competitive product or feature and expressing a desire for them to fix them. If everyone just fanboys all the time and never offers constructive criticism, we don't get better products. A Tivo is a premium piece of hardware at a premium price and there's no reason why expectations shouldn't be aligned accordingly.
> 
> As for Samsung, it's irrelevant. HDR10+ is functionally the same as Dolby Vision. So yeah they support the same functionality, which is HDR with dynamic metadata. Tivo as of yet hasn't shown that they can do this on their devices. It's been working on game consoles, TV's, Blu-Ray players, and cheap streaming sticks for over a year now, which is why I was pointing out that "it's hard and expensive" is a BS excuse to be attributing to Tivo. There should in theory be nothing preventing the device from supporting Dolby Vision via software update.


Functionally the same and the same are two different things And your post is flat out wrong. I have had HDR10 programs from my cable company work fine on my Bolt. Netflix also works with HDR. Directv is the only one using HLG HDR Xbox doesn't support HDR10+. Neither does PS4 DV is a completely different animal due to the licensing from Dolby

Nothing from Sony or LG support it either. No TV and no Blu Ray player from them and no streaming sticks either supports HDR10+

With the exception of Directv. All other US cable HDR broadcasts/channels are HDR10

Not HLG HDR not HDR10+ or DV. There is zero reason to support any of these right now

And while we like to piss on Tivo for there apps which are updated not by them. It took Netflix 2 years to certify Samsung's 2015 flagship TV's for HDR support


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you are talking about but if you delete a show and the end of viewing, the folder still exists until you back out of it. That has been hydra behavior before this update. It's like a temporary bookmark.


Well Life in Pieces is still showing up in My shows All Shows with no recordings. I was able to delete it with the clear button but I feel like this is different behavior than I'm used to. Or maybe I'm just going crazy.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I think it’s downloading as I type. Long download time. Yup definitely downloaded. Waiting on restart.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

mtnagel said:


> Well Life in Pieces is still showing up in My shows All Shows with no recordings. I was able to delete it with the clear button but I feel like this is different behavior than I'm used to. Or maybe I'm just going crazy.


What's wrong with crazy? It's worked for many famous people. Shirley McLain for one(spelling on Shirley's last name might be off)


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm surprised they didn't fix this. No big deal but just looks unpolished.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> I'm surprised they didn't fix this. No big deal but just looks unpolished.
> 
> View attachment 40565


Bugs happen. Hopefully someone will provide TiVo with the details to get it fixed.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> View attachment 40530
> 
> 
> The sign-up link: TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request


Thanks @krkaufman for the above post. *I signed up @ 1:30am today and received the 21.9.1.v5 update this afternoon *on a Roamio Plus and all five TiVO MiniVoxs! So I would continue to signup if you want the update before general rollout.

MiniVox with video window, remote type/mode now says 'Bluetooth S6 Retail', and HDMI status: now says HDCP enabled.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well. It’s faster when auto skip is triggered it says skip in progress. Not sure I like the shows folder layout at this point. Remote firmware is posted so new updates to remote should prove interesting when they start to hit the living room.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Bugs happen. Hopefully someone will provide TiVo with the details to get it fixed.


The bottom row is transparent so it's not a software bug. I have backgrounds on and the text is so faint.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> Well Life in Pieces is still showing up in My shows All Shows with no recordings. I was able to delete it with the clear button but I feel like this is different behavior than I'm used to. Or maybe I'm just going crazy.


Hmm. Mine didn't work that way for any shows so far. I wonder if you accidentally bookmarked it


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. Mine didn't work that way for any shows so far. I wonder if you accidentally bookmarked it


Didn't happen tonight so not sure what happened.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Submitted the form Sunday afternoon (yesterday). Did a manual check after work and v5 downloaded to both my Roamio OTA and attached Mini. I didn't put a stopwatch on it, but I think it took less than 10 minutes for the update to install. 

Only hitch, thus far, is I had to put the Mini on standby and wake it back up before it recognized the Roamio. Other than that seems to be working fine.

So it seems the only way to manually release the tuner now to manually put the Mini in standby? Other than that, I like that the program continues on the background when I press the TiVo button. Makes the experience more akin to the behavior of main unit.

Haven't had time to try out auto-skip yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Pressing Play on live TV to show the buffer no longer shows the channel/shod you’re on like it used to.

It’s now JUST a very narrow buffer indicator bar.

I preferred the more info we got previously.


Tried auto-skip tonight and worked great!


----------



## myfins1 (Dec 10, 2003)

Has anyone with the new update had any severe message alerts? I am asking for those who experience the glitch which is the case on Spectrum in DFW and other areas that causes an immediate reboot when an Emergency Alert Message is activated. 

Curious if the new software addresses this. It will be hard to tell depending on any severe weather in an area and the new update.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Not seeing ratings for most movies after v5


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Anyone else notice you can no longer turn off the categories column in my shows?

Also Plex has now earned a spot on the Home menu. Perhaps Tivo intends a tighter integration with a plex server going forward?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Alexa tuned to the wrong channel after the update. That never happened before. But it did turn on both my tv and TiVo like before.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

mtnagel said:


> The auto skip is nice, but after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button.


I noticed this morning, that pressing TV power didn't wake my Mini like it usually does. I had to press the TiVo button to wake it up.

I can already hear my wife, the first time she goes to turn it on. "There's something wrong with the TV in bedroom." I'll explain. Later. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Anyone else notice you can no longer turn off the categories column in my shows?
> 
> Also Plex has now earned a spot on the Home menu. Perhaps Tivo intends a tighter integration with a plex server going forward?


Plex is on my home screen ribbon because I tagged it with a shortcut key. Did you do the same?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Pressing Play on live TV to show the buffer no longer shows the channel/shod you're on like it used to.
> 
> It's now JUST a very narrow buffer indicator bar.
> 
> ...


The change to the status bar happened a while back. It is not new with this release.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

On my Mini's, despite hav


hapster85 said:


> I noticed this morning, that pressing TV power didn't wake my Mini like it usually does. I had to press the TiVo button to wake it up.


I have this same issue on my Bolt since the update. I do not have any power saving features enabled.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Here.
> 
> View attachment 40529
> View attachment 40530
> ...


Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Anyone else notice you can no longer turn off the categories column in my shows?


There wasn't a categories column in TE4/Hydta before v5, was there? (It can be hidden under TE4.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Also Plex has now earned a spot on the Home menu. Perhaps Tivo intends a tighter integration with a plex server going forward?


Yes, Shoop has started a thread over on the Facebook TiVo.Innovate group, and it's been mentioned hereabouts a couple times. (link)

edit: p.s. You've posted to both the TCF & FB threads, so surely you're aware of the intent.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I could never get Plex to work on my old Mac mini running El Capitain


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> There wasn't a categories column in TE4/Hydta before v5, was there? (It can be hidden under TE4.)


No, it was a ribbon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it was a ribbon.


With v5 ... are networked DVRs visible under All Shows or does one still need to go to the Devices category? (That'd be one reason to not allow hiding the Categories column.)


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

TonyD79 said:


> No, it was a ribbon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> With v5 ... are networked DVRs visible under All Shows or does one still need to go to the Devices category? (That'd be one reason to not allow hiding the Categories column.)


It is still separate. From what I can tell, basically, they just made the ribbon into a side menu. You can see it in the pictures I posted way up yonder.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> It is still separate. From what I can tell, basically, they just made the ribbon into a side menu. You can see it in the pictures I posted way up yonder.


While I like the new way better, I wish it would stick.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

One negative change for me: the suggestions are no longer grouped. Instead of one folder of 16 Big Bang Theory episodes, I have 16 individual episodes listed under suggestions. 

No biggie. I will change my BBT OnePass to include reruns so I can build up a backlog instead of letting suggestions passively record old episodes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It is still separate. From what I can tell, basically, they just made the ribbon into a side menu. You can see it in the pictures I posted way up yonder.


Yeah, I saw those pics ... but I wasn't able to access All Shows and scroll to the bottom of the list to see if any networked DVRs were listed.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

JolDC said:


> Another small change, the delete or keep multiple episodes screen is larger and more organized.


And if you select "Delete watched episodeds" it will list them, and have a red "X" by the ones you have watched (completely). -kinda cool.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Here.
> 
> View attachment 40529
> View attachment 40530
> ...


Submitted the form this morning, just got the update


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I saw those pics ... but I wasn't able to access All Shows and scroll to the bottom of the list to see if any networked DVRs were listed.


Ah. No. Same list as before.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Submitted the form this morning, just got the update


Same. I now have all my boxes (2 bolts and 1 active mini) updated.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Got my mini updated. How do you release a tuner now? You used to do so by hitting TiVo and going home. Now it keeps showing the channel.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Got my mini updated. How do you release a tuner now? You used to do so by hitting TiVo and going home. Now it keeps showing the channel.


From the limited testing I've done, if appears that if you leave the screen on Home the mini will release the channel after about 15-20 minutes. I haven't found a way to do it manually yet.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Megamind said:


> From the limited testing I've done, if appears that if you leave the screen on Home the mini will release the channel after about 15-20 minutes. I haven't found a way to do it manually yet.


This is interesting. As sans the 15-20 min you could use a mini as your main box now which basically functions as the host and keep the Bolt tucked away in stand by mode


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Submitted the form this morning, just got the update


I just clicked the link and they are no longer accepting requests. It says everyone will have the update "shortly" (whatever that means).


----------



## SATXTom (Apr 2, 2015)

Adam C. said:


> I just clicked the link and they are no longer accepting requests. It says everyone will have the update "shortly" (whatever that means).


I filled out the from yesterday afternoon and got the update at 3pm today on my Roamio Plus and 6 minis. Took about 20 minutes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking at the tail end of Diagnostics, there's a lot of new stuff.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> From the limited testing I've done, if appears that if you leave the screen on Home the mini will release the channel after about 15-20 minutes. I haven't found a way to do it manually yet.


I will try that.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I will repost my photos to this thread as they are more release related than just skip (the other thread).


My background has always been black. Is there a setting for blue?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

My minis are not particularly fond of this update, as my Home screens are screwed up (though mostly functional). And on the Bolt, they've messed with the CEC and created two new problems that weren't there before for me. Sigh ....

But hey, Autoskip works like a champ.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> My background has always been black. Is there a setting for blue?


Probably just the angle of the picture


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Probably just the angle of the picture


No, the background is blue. Not as vibrant as the photo but definitely blue. The bar and graphics are gray but the background is a blue swirl.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> No, the background is blue. Not as vibrant as the photo but definitely blue. The bar and graphics are gray but the background is a blue swirl.


Weird. Mine is Black. Wonder if it has to do with the TV (I like the black background)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok, so came home to find the Roamio OTA asleep, despite power saving options being off. It woke with a press of the TiVo button, as expected, however there was no sound. Tried going cycling standby mode again. Nada. Reboot restored sound. Hopefully that was a one time glitch, but I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

mtnagel said:


> The auto skip is nice, but after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button.
> 
> I also noticed a weird thing where after watching both new episodes of Life in Pieces, the show name still showed up in My Shows. I see there is a recordings section you can add to the left bar and it wasn't listed, but it's another click to move down to the recordings section so I'd rather just use the All Shows grouping. Is this the expected behavior? We also watched another show with 1 episode and it dropped out of the All Shows grouping so it's confusing.


I also noticed the change in the power button. And "All Shows" shows streaming episodes and recordings. Recordings just shows recordings. So even tho you deleted the recording you must have had that episode as a streaming bookmark also.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Experiencing some oddities with the new release.

Watching a show that is recording, then hitting "List", I end up on a different show and have to scroll to it to delete it. Then when I hit Live I end up watching a live channel, but with the description of the show I just deleted. When I hit list I get prompted if I want to delete the show that I already deleted. I've seen this twice both on my Bolt and my Mini.

Also, hitting Menu on the Mini used to stop streaming but now it does the PIP, so I need another way to stop it and free up the tuner before I turn off that TV.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cheezmo said:


> Experiencing some oddities with the new release.
> 
> Watching a show that is recording, then hitting "List", I end up on a different show and have to scroll to it to delete it. Then when I hit Live I end up watching a live channel, but with the description of the show I just deleted. When I hit list I get prompted if I want to delete the show that I already deleted. I've seen this twice both on my Bolt and my Mini.
> 
> Also, hitting Menu on the Mini used to stop streaming but now it does the PIP, so I need another way to stop it and free up the tuner before I turn off that TV.


As reported above and I confirmed, if you hit menu it will time out in about 15 minutes.

Another choice is to put it in standby but that takes many button pushes.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

hapster85 said:


> Ok, so came home to find the Roamio OTA asleep, despite power saving options being off. It woke with a press of the TiVo button, as expected, however there was no sound. Tried going cycling standby mode again. Nada. Reboot restored sound. Hopefully that was a one time glitch, but I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


I don't have the latest release yet, but my Roamio OTA has been acting glitchy ever since upgrading to Hydra. Last week the Pause button randomly stopped working. A reboot fixed the problem. This evening everything has become very sluggish. When I click on the guide it takes a long time for program descriptions to load (there is a big blue circle that pops up in the middle of the guide). When I try to play a recorded show there is now about a 5-second delay before it starts playing. After deleting a program there is about a 20-second delay before I can start playing another show. Very odd because I have never seen this behavior before. A reboot did not fix this. I can confirm I'm still on the old RC4 release.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Finally got the update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Weird. Mine is Black. Wonder if it has to do with the TV (I like the black background)


Yeah, I don't get it; I've never seen any other instance of TE4 being anything but black.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I don't get it; I've never seen any other instance of TE4 being anything but black.


Blue swirls vs black background is controlled in settings.

The blue is shown on some screens without show photos when background images is turned on.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> My background has always been black. Is there a setting for blue?


Black (and charcoal ?) for me. Makes me wonder if the color, contrast, or something on the TV in the photos aren't out of adjustment.


----------



## myfins1 (Dec 10, 2003)

myfins1 said:


> Has anyone with the new update had any severe message alerts? I am asking for those who experience the glitch which is the case on Spectrum in DFW and other areas that causes an immediate reboot when an Emergency Alert Message is activated.
> 
> Curious if the new software addresses this. It will be hard to tell depending on any severe weather in an area and the new update.


Great News! The Easter Bunny delivered! Albeit 2 days late! I was able to submit the TSN's for 2 Bolts & 3 Mini's around the time of the quoted post around 1AMish. Well around 12 hours later I have 21.9.1.v5-USC-11-849.

I live in the DFW market and I am served by Spectrum. All of my TiVo's have always been rebooting after receiving an Emergency Alert System message. With the active severe weather in DFW this evening I just received my first Emergency Alert System message for these storms. My TiVo returned to its normal programming on Fox at the conclusion of the alert. There was no reboot.

It would appear that this glitch is now resolved after this newest software update. This was while watching live TV and not a recording. It would appear I am also recording NCIS: New Orleans at the time. So this should have the same alert. I will see if it acted the same way when replayed from a recording. If my memory serves me correctly they are maintained in the recording. I could be wrong. I will report of its behavior if an alert pops up while watching recorded content when an alert is received, once I know.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> Ok, so came home to find the Roamio OTA asleep, despite power saving options being off. It woke with a press of the TiVo button


Mine had been doing that since this update. 


Noelmel said:


> I also noticed the change in the power button. And "All Shows" shows streaming episodes and recordings. Recordings just shows recordings. So even tho you deleted the recording you must have had that episode as a streaming bookmark also.


Yep just figured that out today. Switched it back to Recordings and everything is right with the world again.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Adam C. said:


> I don't have the latest release yet, but my Roamio OTA has been acting glitchy ever since upgrading to Hydra. Last week the Pause button randomly stopped working. A reboot fixed the problem. This evening everything has become very sluggish. When I click on the guide it takes a long time for program descriptions to load (there is a big blue circle that pops up in the middle of the guide). When I try to play a recorded show there is now about a 5-second delay before it starts playing. After deleting a program there is about a 20-second delay before I can start playing another show. Very odd because I have never seen this behavior before. A reboot did not fix this. I can confirm I'm still on the old RC4 release.


The blue circles are appearing. Everything is extra sluggish because of them. Usually means a communication problem with or a problem with the TiVo servers. I'm seeing it on multiple boxes. Reboots don't fix it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> The blue circles are appearing. Everything is extra sluggish because of them. Usually means a communication problem with or a problem with the TiVo servers. I'm seeing it on multiple boxes. Reboots don't fix it.


Seems that TiVo is having issues tonight. Blue circles being reported on other outlets also


----------



## slrdc (Mar 7, 2007)

Adam C. said:


> This evening everything has become very sluggish. When I click on the guide it takes a long time for program descriptions to load (there is a big blue circle that pops up in the middle of the guide). When I try to play a recorded show there is now about a 5-second delay before it starts playing. After deleting a program there is about a 20-second delay before I can start playing another show. Very odd because I have never seen this behavior before. A reboot did not fix this. I can confirm I'm still on the old RC4 release.


This is happening to me this evening too on a Roamio running TE3. Now that I'm not the only person experiencing this, I figured a server may be down at TiVo. I tested this by disconnecting my Ethernet cable, and voilà, fast response. But the GUI told me that "While your TiVo box is disconnected from your home network, streaming videos can't be displayed..." So I think that must be the server that's having problems tonight.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The blue circles are appearing. Everything is extra sluggish because of them. Usually means a communication problem with or a problem with the TiVo servers. I'm seeing it on multiple boxes. Reboots don't fix it.


Happening with my TE3 boxes, as well.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

After some experimentation I think I've determined that this update broke something with the CEC support. Having "wake with TiVo button" enabled, is now putting the TiVo to sleep, with press of TV power button. Pressing power button a second time does not wake TiVo.

Power management is off.

Pressing TiVo button wakes TiVo, but breaks sound. Requires reboot.

Disabling "wake with TiVo button" prevents TV power button from putting TiVo to sleep.

I'm ok with having that option disabled, as I'd only recently enabled it, and it was only changing the TV to the correct input about half the time. Whatever is broken with CEC support will obviously still need to be corrected.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

myfins1 said:


> Great News! The Easter Bunny delivered! Albeit 2 days late! I was able to submit the TSN's for 2 Bolts & 3 Mini's around the time of the quoted post around 1AMish. Well around 12 hours later I have 21.9.1.v5-USC-11-849.
> 
> I live in the DFW market and I am served by Spectrum. All of my TiVo's have always been rebooting after receiving an Emergency Alert System message. With the active severe weather in DFW this evening I just received my first Emergency Alert System message for these storms. My TiVo returned to its normal programming on Fox at the conclusion of the alert. There was no reboot.
> 
> It would appear that this glitch is now resolved after this newest software update. This was while watching live TV and not a recording. It would appear I am also recording NCIS: New Orleans at the time. So this should have the same alert. I will see if it acted the same way when replayed from a recording. If my memory serves me correctly they are maintained in the recording. I could be wrong. I will report of its behavior if an alert pops up while watching recorded content when an alert is received, once I know.


I'm in the same area, I'm in Carrollton have the new update installed on my Roamio plus and got a EAS about 20 minutes ago. TiVo did not reboot like it had been.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Got this installed on my Roamio so far. Automatic skip works great. Haven't had the chance to install in on my mom's mini yet though cause she's been using it. I'll try and get it updated after she's gone to bed.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> After some experimentation I think I've determined that this update broke something with the CEC support. Having "wake with TiVo button" enabled, is now putting the TiVo to sleep, with press of TV power button. Pressing power button a second time does not wake TiVo.
> 
> Power management is off.
> 
> ...


I'm not okay with disabling it. I loved that I could switch back to my Roamio with one button.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

BIG FLAW IN V5!!

LOTS OF MOVIES ARE NOT SHOWING THEIR MPAA OR TV RATINGS!

I dont think its an issue with the guide data.
I have lots of stuff recorded from years ago that wont show their ratings anymore.
Only a few movies show the ratings in the guide, its sandwiched in eg: (CC,R,HD)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

mtnagel said:


> I'm not okay with disabling it. I loved that I could switch back to my Roamio with one button.


Oh I agree, it definitely needs to be fixed. It was nice when it worked correctly, especially when the kids would turn the TV off on a different input.

I'm thinking it was my soundbar powering up that was making it quirky for me. But I won't be re-enabling it until there's an update.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cwoody222 said:


> Blue swirls vs black background is controlled in settings.
> 
> The blue is shown on some screens without show photos when background images is turned on.


That's it. I have "Display Background Images" set to "No", when set to "Yes", I get the blue background (though darker than the images posted here)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> BIG FLAW IN V5!!
> 
> LOTS OF MOVIES ARE NOT SHOWING THEIR MPAA OR TV RATINGS!
> 
> ...


I'm getting ratings on most movies.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

About the ratings, i've noticed a change in addition to the rotten tomato score now next to it now says mixed reviews, unfavorable reviews etc.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Very easy to reproduce bug in v5. Watch a show that is currently recording. Press "List" and delete the group. Tivo will switch to a Live channel, if it is a different channel, the info bar will still show the info for the show that was being recorded.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good to see the bugs reported here, but are they also being posted to the TiVo.Innovate FB page?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

I reported a couple of new CEC issues to TiVo on Tuesday morning, along with the broken Home screen on my minis. They are definitely aware, so I'm sure they'll be fixed by lunchtime.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Megamind said:


> I reported a couple of new CEC issues to TiVo on Tuesday morning, along with the broken Home screen on my minis. They are definitely aware, so I'm sure they'll be fixed by lunchtime.


I think lunchtime tomorrow is the standard where I work


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Good to see the bugs reported here, but are they also being posted to the TiVo.Innovate FB page?


I'm not sure either is "the right place", but I guess that wouldn't hurt.


----------



## CharlieTPA (Apr 24, 2019)

I requested and received the update yesterday. I had read thru these forums before requesting it and did not see any blatant issues that steered me away. I regret my decision. I know it was mentioned about slowdowns on the minis, but mine are almost unusable for anything but live TV now. Just trying to pull up list of shows is painfully slow to sit and watch the blue circle spinning. Nearly every action results in the blue circle. I am very surprised that more people are not complaining about this outside of the few of us that mentioned it.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Now it's been 15 days and still no update for me.


----------



## CharlieTPA (Apr 24, 2019)

lujan said:


> Now it's been 15 days and still no update for me.


Find the link provided earlier in the thread, fill out TSN's and I had update within hours. Be forewarned on the mini slowdown issue. Outside of LiveTV, minis are mostly unusable with the update.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

CharlieTPA said:


> Find the link provided earlier in the thread, fill out TSN's and I had update within hours. Be forewarned on the mini slowdown issue. Outside of LiveTV, minis are mostly unusable with the update.


This is what I get when using the link:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CharlieTPA said:


> Find the link provided earlier in the thread, fill out TSN's and I had update within hours. Be forewarned on the mini slowdown issue. Outside of LiveTV, minis are mostly unusable with the update.


I didn't include my Mini's TSN, so no slowdown. (yet)


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

CharlieTPA said:


> Nearly every action results in the blue circle. I am very surprised that more people are not complaining about this outside of the few of us that mentioned it.


I am not experiencing this on either of my Minis (a v1 and v2). I find the overall performance to be very good.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

hapster85 said:


> I wish TiVo had full CEC support, so that I could operate my Roamio with my TV remote. I'm already able keep the Fire TV remote in the drawer. Being able to do the same with the TiVo peanut remote would be great. The current CEC support only saves one or two button pushes, depending on which input was active when the TV was turned off.


A Caavo device might be something to consider....but as you might tell I'm pretty biased in that regard.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> A Caavo device might be something to consider....but as you might tell I'm pretty biased in that regard.


Sure. Introduce another device with its issues and it's own remote.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CharlieTPA said:


> painfully slow to sit and watch the blue circle spinning.





CharlieTPA said:


> Find the link provided earlier in the thread, fill out TSN's and I had update within hours. Be forewarned on the mini slowdown issue. Outside of LiveTV, minis are mostly unusable with the update.


As mentioned several posts prior, BSCs are not unique to the new rollout. I'm seeing them on Minis still running TE3.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> A Caavo device might be something to consider....but as you might tell I'm pretty biased in that regard.





TonyD79 said:


> Sure. Introduce another device with its issues and it's own remote.


Caavo has solved all the problems I was having with TiVo and CEC.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> As mentioned several posts prior, BSCs are not unique to the new rollout. I'm seeing them on Minis still running TE3.


Users love to extrapolate based on their own or reported incidents. Two users have HDD crashes after a software update then clearly not only is this not an isolated incident it must be caused by the update. How else to explain it?!

On a v5 related note please bring back the Series Strip in My Shows! It's 2019 and I'm back to an all text listing? WTF? What's next a blinking cursor? Put the 'Show episode strip' option under the shortcut key A options at the bottom of the screen or allow the shortcut key D to toggle it on/off. Then when I need more info I can switch view to all text list.










Pressing the *A* button on the remote control brings up the *My Shows *Options overlay. Here, the user can customize what is displayed in My Shows as shown in below, including:

*Sort list*: User can choose to sort by date (default) or by name.

*Show episode strip*: User can choose to open a strip of episode images when they select a show title.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd like the opportunity to delete most of the selections for the My Shows Options. I don't use Suggestions, I don't record a lot of Sports, I don't have kids, I have more than enough space - so nothing's "Going Away Soon", and I don't need my recordings split into TV Shows or Movies.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I'd like the opportunity to delete most of the selections for the My Shows Options. I don't use Suggestions, I don't record a lot of Sports, I don't have kids, I have more than enough space - so nothing's "Going Away Soon", and I don't need my recordings split into TV Shows or Movies.


Right, basically how it works in TE3. (Ability to show/hide specific categories, or hide the whole categories panel.)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

PJO1966 said:


> I'd like the opportunity to delete most of the selections for the My Shows Options. I don't use Suggestions, I don't record a lot of Sports, I don't have kids, I have more than enough space - so nothing's "Going Away Soon", and I don't need my recordings split into TV Shows or Movies.


Me too. Which means the left side of the screen becomes mostly useless.

I preferred it along the top.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I'd like the opportunity to delete most of the selections for the My Shows Options. I don't use Suggestions, I don't record a lot of Sports, I don't have kids, I have more than enough space - so nothing's "Going Away Soon", and I don't need my recordings split into TV Shows or Movies.


The only ones you cannot delete are

Devices
Movies
TV Series
Paused

And you can move them to the bottom.

It does not split your recordings. Recordings shows all recordings. I believe the only category that removes recordings from other locations is Kids. The rest are just filters.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there a way for the saved buffer to continue while my Bolt/TV is powered down. This new software stops buffering the video when I press the TV Power button, the old software saved the buffer unless I put the Bolt into standby.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lman said:


> Is there a way for the saved buffer to continue while my Bolt/TV is powered down. This new software stops buffering the video when I press the TV Power button, the old software saved the buffer unless I put the Bolt into standby.


Sounds like you are using CEC which turns off the bolt when the tv goes off. You can turn that off. In remote control setup (wake with TiVo button).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The only ones you cannot delete are
> 
> Devices
> Movies
> ...


I've moved them, but I'd rather they disappeared completely.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hapster85 said:


> After some experimentation I think I've determined that this update broke something with the CEC support. Having "wake with TiVo button" enabled, is now putting the TiVo to sleep, with press of TV power button. Pressing power button a second time does not wake TiVo.
> 
> Power management is off.
> 
> ...


My CEC control is ok after the update. And I've been using it for awhile previously.

TiVo button still turns on TV, and switches to correct input. One morning this week I lost sound but just once.

My Roamio is set to never go to sleep and it hasn't by itself after the update, using power button on remote to turn on TV.

What type of TiVo are you using? Bolt?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

cwoody222 said:


> My CEC control is ok after the update. And I've been using it for awhile previously.
> 
> TiVo button still turns on TV, and switches to correct input. One morning this week I lost sound but just once.
> 
> ...


Roamio OTA


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Something changed with CEC. When I used to put the Bolt in standby the TV screen went blank but stayed on the same input. Now it switches inputs to either OTA TV or my soundbar static screen. It never did that before the v5 update. Pushing the TiVo button or live tv button will bring it out of standby and turn on the TV and soundbar, but it now takes 20 to 30 seconds. Before the update it only took about 10. 
This is a Bolt and Sony 4K TV.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mtnagel said:


> The auto skip is nice, but after the update, pressing the power button doesn't turn on my Roamio like it used to before the update. It requires another button press like the Tivo button.


FWIW, I haven't experienced that with the new update, on my Roamio Plus. CEC is working as before. One button press works.



hapster85 said:


> After some experimentation I think I've determined that this update broke something with the CEC support. Having "wake with TiVo button" enabled, is now putting the TiVo to sleep, with press of TV power button. Pressing power button a second time does not wake TiVo.
> 
> Power management is off.
> 
> ...


Also not experiencing that, either.



mtnagel said:


> I'm not okay with disabling it. I loved that I could switch back to my Roamio with one button.


I wouldn't be either. CEC was the #1 reason I upgraded to Hydra last month. My only regret is waiting as long as I did.



Megamind said:


> CharlieTPA said:
> 
> 
> > I requested and received the update yesterday. I had read thru these forums before requesting it and did not see any blatant issues that steered me away. I regret my decision. I know it was mentioned about slowdowns on the minis, but mine are almost unusable for anything but live TV now. Just trying to pull up list of shows is painfully slow to sit and watch the blue circle spinning. Nearly every action results in the blue circle. I am very surprised that more people are not complaining about this outside of the few of us that mentioned it.
> ...


Same here. Roamio Plus, one v1 Mini and one v2 Mini. All running Hydra. All feel speedy and responsive. I am very happy with the update. SkipMode is working well.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Still waiting for the update. Anyone else not have it yet? I just checked the link and it’s not open anymore.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

NYHeel said:


> Still waiting for the update. Anyone else not have it yet? I just checked the link and it's not open anymore.


As of 8pm last night I don't have it either. I missed the "Bunny". When I get home today I'll check again and maybe force a connection. Otherwise I'll live vicariously through everyone else.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

NYHeel said:


> Still waiting for the update. Anyone else not have it yet? I just checked the link and it's not open anymore.


I forced a connection this morning but still nothing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I've moved them, but I'd rather they disappeared completely.


I guess I don't understand that. If they are out of the way and don't require you do anything and don't affect how you use the device, what difference does it make?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Personally, I prefer a cleaner screen. That whole menu on the left bugs me (a little) because I never use it, and if I could make it go away I would.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Posted in Facebook group...

Alexa doesn’t tune to the correct channel on my Roamio OTA when I turn it on in the morning. It appears it just goes to the one that was on when you turned it off. I assume this is due to the box going to standby when I press the tv power button with the last release.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> Alexa doesn't tune to the correct channel on my Roamio OTA when I turn it on in the morning. It appears it just goes to the one that was on when you turned it off. I assume this is due to the box going to standby when I press the tv power button with the last release.


I had to turn off CEC due to multiple issues with this release, the standby issue being one of the more prominent ones. Of course this in turn creates other issues, such as rendering the Alexa skill far less useful than it was previously.

These changes to CEC are especially unfortunate because it was working so well (for me, at least) prior to the update,


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I guess I don't understand that. If they are out of the way and don't require you do anything and don't affect how you use the device, what difference does it make?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Personally, I prefer a cleaner screen. That whole menu on the left bugs me (a little) because I never use it, and if I could make it go away I would.


This. They are not out of the way. I don't need to see menu options I will never use. They're just taking up space.


----------



## marhil (Oct 14, 2015)

stini777 said:


> As of 8pm last night I don't have it either. I missed the "Bunny". When I get home today I'll check again and maybe force a connection. Otherwise I'll live vicariously through everyone else.


It took 3 days for me to receive the update after I submitted my TSNs.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

New pop-up in upper left of screen when near the end of a show in a series saying to press OK to play the next episode. (I have autoplay off, so don't need or want this reminder)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> New pop-up in upper left of screen when near the end of a show in a series saying to press OK to play the next episode. (I have autoplay off, so don't need or want this reminder)


Upper left? That's still coming up at the bottom for me. Weird.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

CloudAtlas said:


> On a v5 related note please bring back the Series Strip in My Shows! It's 2019 and I'm back to an all text listing? WTF? What's next a blinking cursor? Put the 'Show episode strip' option under the shortcut key A options at the bottom of the screen or allow the shortcut key D to toggle it on/off. Then when I need more info I can switch view to all text list.
> 
> View attachment 40610
> 
> ...


I AGREE!
Thought I was the only one that was missing this ...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hapster85 said:


> Upper left? That's still coming up at the bottom for me. Weird.


Upper left about a minute before the episode ends, then a pop-up at the bottom at the end. I guess this is so you can skip the credits and go straight to the next ep.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> Upper left about a minute before the episode ends, then a pop-up at the bottom at the end. I guess this is so you can skip the credits and go straight to the next ep.


Ah ok. I'll have to keep an eye out for that. Didn't notice it happening while watching a few episodes the other night.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> Still waiting for the update. Anyone else not have it yet? I just checked the link and it's not open anymore.


Nothing here yet also... still waiting ☹


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> Posted in Facebook group...
> 
> Alexa doesn't tune to the correct channel on my Roamio OTA when I turn it on in the morning. It appears it just goes to the one that was on when you turned it off. I assume this is due to the box going to standby when I press the tv power button with the last release.


Actually, Alexa doesn't change the channel at all anymore even after the TiVo is powered on.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> This. They are not out of the way. I don't need to see menu options I will never use. They're just taking up space.


And not taking anything away by being there. I swear some people would want to rearrange their dashboards in their cars.


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

The early signup is back.

Posted by David Shoope in Tivo.Inovate group on Facebook:
OK Sports Fans... We are going to try something a little whack-a-doodle. We have done GameSkip, AutoSkip with IFTTT and we have just released AutoSkip integrated into our UI with our spring software release. This morning I asked if we could do ***DraftSKIP*** and everyone said sure, why not. So, if you record the NFL draft on ABC you're in luck! We are going to tag the content with SKIP and let you watch a multi-hour multi-day program in just a couple min. Tags will be placed just before the commissioner announces the next draft pick and again a couple min after. AutoSKIP will take you to the most interesting parts, just like a highlight reel. If you don't have AutoSkip, that's OK... Just hit SKIP to get you to the next draft pick! It may work.... it may not... but it sure will be fun to give it a go. Make sure you record the Draft from ABC as that is the only channel we will tag. This link will help you set it up quickly: http://online.tivo.com/start/info/tivo:cl.386927401. Since we are in such a giving mood, I'm going to allow people to signup for the spring software release before it gets rolled out to the public. IF YOU ARE a TiVo Retail Subscriber only -AND- you are currently running TiVo Experience 4, fill out the Google Form and we will update your TiVo devices across this weekend. TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request . We hope you enjoy this as much as we do


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok, is it just me, or is there no longer a way to save changes to OnePass and Recording Options? Any changes revert back to what's shown on screen here.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

CaseyJ said:


> The early signup is back.
> 
> Posted by David Shoope in Tivo.Inovate group on Facebook:
> OK Sports Fans... We are going to try something a little whack-a-doodle. We have done GameSkip, AutoSkip with IFTTT and we have just released AutoSkip integrated into our UI with our spring software release. This morning I asked if we could do ***DraftSKIP*** and everyone said sure, why not. So, if you record the NFL draft on ABC you're in luck! We are going to tag the content with SKIP and let you watch a multi-hour multi-day program in just a couple min. Tags will be placed just before the commissioner announces the next draft pick and again a couple min after. AutoSKIP will take you to the most interesting parts, just like a highlight reel. If you don't have AutoSkip, that's OK... Just hit SKIP to get you to the next draft pick! It may work.... it may not... but it sure will be fun to give it a go. Make sure you record the Draft from ABC as that is the only channel we will tag. This link will help you set it up quickly: http://online.tivo.com/start/info/tivo:cl.386927401. Since we are in such a giving mood, I'm going to allow people to signup for the spring software release before it gets rolled out to the public. IF YOU ARE a TiVo Retail Subscriber only -AND- you are currently running TiVo Experience 4, fill out the Google Form and we will update your TiVo devices across this weekend. TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request . We hope you enjoy this as much as we do


Thanks for Posting!!!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Have the update on my Roamio and a mini with no slowdown on the mini. If there was an issue like described by the one user on page 12 i would know. It is used by my elderly mother and she would definitely tell me if the update caused her a significant performance hit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hapster85 said:


> Ok, is it just me, or is there no longer a way to save changes to OnePass and Recording Options? Any changes revert back to what's shown on screen here.


Restart. Also, the help/text on the right doesn't match the selection in the menu.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Restart. Also, the help/text on the right doesn't match the selection in the menu.


I noticed that on a couple of items. I'll try another restart tonight, and see what happens.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

That was fun while it lasted. I rolled back to TE3 last night. Just too many bugs and the auto-skip is underwhelming or pretty much useless since I don't watch that much NBC (which seems to be one of the few broadcasters that get skip-flagged). 

It occurred to me that someone should start a bug-thread for this spring Hydra release and maybe Tivo will read it (maybe).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Huh? There's many now that have skip. I can count on one hand the number of shows that don't have it.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Huh? There's many now that have skip. I can count on one hand the number of shows that don't have it.


Cool. Then enjoy!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

SKIP is the reason I got a TiVo (before autoSKIP)


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

tim_m said:


> Huh? There's many now that have skip. I can count on one hand the number of shows that don't have it.


Agreed. Even shows like Jeopardy have Skip enabled and that's not even a primetime show.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Adam C. said:


> Agreed. Even shows like Jeopardy have Skip enabled and that's not even a primetime show.


That's right. I've even seen it on some comedy central shows.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I wouldn’t roll back to TE3 if someone paid me. I’m LOVING Hydra!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> That was fun while it lasted. I rolled back to TE3 last night. Just too many bugs and the auto-skip is underwhelming or pretty much useless since I don't watch that much NBC (which seems to be one of the few broadcasters that get skip-flagged).
> 
> It occurred to me that someone should start a bug-thread for this spring Hydra release and maybe Tivo will read it (maybe).


 You didn't know what shows had skip before you upgraded? Skip is the same for both styles. Just that the latest TE4 release has autoskip.

Bugs?


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> You didn't know what shows had skip before you upgraded? Skip is the same for both styles. Just that the latest TE4 release has autoskip.
> 
> Bugs?


Of course I knew. That is why I wasn't happy about the time and energy Tivo spent on the feature - I wanted to try the new My Shows (and that is a nice improvement) and was hoping for some other improvements. The auto-skip is neat but not worth me having to suffer with TE4 for a relatively poor return (in my case).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Bugs?


Only item I find is a problem with Slow and the video window. It's new with v5, but audio in general has seemed buggy with TE4. With v5, I have gone to the Audio & Video menu and found no content. I have grown to appreciate the HDUI Reset command.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

exdishguy said:


> Of course I knew. That is why I wasn't happy about the time and energy Tivo spent on the feature - I I wanted to try the new My Shows (and that is a nice improvement) and was hoping for some other improvements. The auto-skip is neat but not worth me having to suffer with TE4 for a relatively poor return (in my case).


 So it must of sucked you loosing all your shows when you rolled back..


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I filled out the form at 10pm last night and just got the update .


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Only item I find is a problem with Slow and the video window. It's new with v5, but audio in general has seemed buggy with TE4. With v5, I have gone to the Audio & Video menu and found no content. I have grown to appreciate the HDUI Reset command.


I haven't noticed any audio bugs.

What is the HDUI Reset command?


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

JACKASTOR said:


> So it must of sucked you loosing all your shows when you rolled back..


No because I have a Roamio sitting right next to it. They've been running in parallel (one on TE3 and the Bolt on TE4) since I bought the Bolt so everything I want to record is already being recorded on it. So copying over the OnePasses and a few shows are not that big of a deal. And now that I'm back on TE3 on the Bolt I can easily transfer shows from one to the other.

To your point - rolling back and losing shows does suck. I just haven't been willing to move the Roamio to a new room yet until I get the Bolt to a good place both in terms the hardware (e.g. fan, upgrade drive) and software (TE4 and now back to TE3).


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

exdishguy said:


> The auto-skip is neat but not worth me having to suffer with TE4 for a relatively poor return (in my case).


"Suffer?"

We must be living in different universes. There is nothing in TE4 I would describe with those words. TE3 on the other hand looks and feels ancient, inconsistent and ugly to me. Heck it *still* had some menu screens in SD. WTH?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Fofer said:


> I haven't noticed any audio bugs.
> What is the HDUI Reset command?


Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play. Since I put my TE4 box into Standby a lot, that command works when I Hit the TiVo button and have no audio or video.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And not taking anything away by being there. I swear some people would want to rearrange their dashboards in their cars.


It's a design aesthetic thing. I like clean space. To me it's cluttered with nothing I need to see.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play. Since I put my TE4 box into Standby a lot, that command works when I Hit the TiVo button and have no audio or video.


Why do you put the box into standby? I had to turn that off on my Roamio because every time it would wake from standby it would cause HDMI synch issues. Keeping it awake has solved that problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Adam C. said:


> Why do you put the box into standby? I had to turn that off on my Roamio because every time it would wake from standby it would cause HDMI synch issues. Keeping it awake has solved that problem.


I have a rack with a TE4 and TE3 Roamio and a Premiere. All I use the TE4 Roamio for is storage. It has a 3TB drive. I'm not a big fan of TE4, but I'm not nuts either. Next month I'll get a cable card for it and use it more often. BTW, that reset also gets my network back after standby. I never put my active Roamio boxes into Standby, but everything runs through an AVR and, with CEC disabled, I don't have HDMI problems. My Mini VOX does sometimes needs a kick since it feeds the TV directly. But that's still on 21.8.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Fofer said:


> "Suffer?"
> 
> We must be living in different universes. There is nothing in TE4 I would describe with those words. TE3 on the other hand looks and feels ancient, inconsistent and ugly to me. Heck it *still* had some menu screens in SD. WTH?


Did I say _you _were suffering? Must _your _perceptions be the same as mine?

I don't like TE4. As I've said before, if you do, please enjoy it by all means. Post about it, brag about it, whatever. But I really don't get why some of us aren't allowed to complain about things we don't like without guys like you taking it so personal.

I agree that TE3 is looking pretty dated. It's a shame and quite friggin' annoying they are abandoning it vs. porting it over. It works and works quite well with a lot less clicks and the overly-busy UX on TE4. When I want to see pretty cover-art I merely look at Vudu or Netflix and see that sort of interface to pick a movie or series to watch. Otherwise, TE3's dated UX is still much better than FiOS or Comcast DVRs so I'm in a happy place. I'm pleased to hear you are in a happy "universe" with TE4. Enjoy. It's just TV.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Did I say you couldn’t complain? 

I was responding to your post. Nothing personal at all about it.

If you’re not looking for responses, incredulous or otherwise, or if these types of responses annoy you, consider posting instead on a private blog with commenting disabled, and not on a public discussion board.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Signed up this morning and just got the update. Here's the link again TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Fofer said:


> Did I say you couldn't complain?
> 
> I was responding to your post. Nothing personal at all about it.
> 
> If you're not looking for responses, incredulous or otherwise, or if these types of responses annoy you, consider posting instead on a private blog with commenting disabled, and not on a public discussion board.


Like anything else we all have opinions. Right or wrong good or bad. The internet is the platform of the world and all the good and all the bad reside there. 
Take it for what it's worth and nothing more.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Did I say you couldn't complain?
> 
> I was responding to your post. Nothing personal at all about it.
> 
> If you're not looking for responses, incredulous or otherwise, or if these types of responses annoy you, consider posting instead on a private blog with commenting disabled, and not on a public discussion board.


Duly noted. Back to my TE3 universe.


----------



## GuardiansDogs (Apr 25, 2019)

I have had the issue of the TIVO rebooting after getting one or 2 weather alerts. Over the past 2 weeks we have had some major storms come through Dallas and after getting those alerts my TIVO auto reboots. I am using Spectrum as my provider?
Cheers
Scott


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

exdishguy said:


> Duly noted. Back to my TE3 universe.


It's not like that I'm sure. At the end of day you and only you make the choice of what u like TE3 / TE4. It's all that matters no more no less. And at the end of day it's all that matters!


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Noticed once the roamio settled down after the update that it's snappier which is already a big plus for me. Auto skip and the other improvements are gravy. The mini is working well so far too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Duly noted. Back to my TE3 universe.


Where there are no bugs, real or imaginary.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Where there are no bugs, real or imaginary.


Lesser of evils my friend, lesser of evils.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

So I haven’t had a TiVo in easily 10 years before I got the Roamio OTA last summer. So how long generally will it take before they fix the bugs this release brought?

Unit seemingly goes to standby when I use the tv power button and Alexa not changing channels anymore.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> Unit seemingly goes to standby when I use the tv power button and Alexa not changing channels anymore.


The unit _won't_ go into Standby and Alexa _will_ change channels if you disable CEC. Of course, that causes other issues, such as Alexa not waking the TV ...


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Megamind said:


> The unit _won't_ go into Standby and Alexa _will_ change channels if you disable CEC. Of course, that causes other issues, such as Alexa not waking the TV ...


Ok. So it's still a bug then right?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> Ok. So it's still a bug then right?


It is as far as I'm concerned, but I can't speak to TiVo's reasons for the changes to CEC in this update.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

CloudAtlas said:


> On a v5 related note please bring back the Series Strip in My Shows! It's 2019 and I'm back to an all text listing? WTF? What's next a blinking cursor? Put the 'Show episode strip' option under the shortcut key A options at the bottom of the screen or allow the shortcut key D to toggle it on/off. Then when I need more info I can switch view to all text list.
> 
> View attachment 40610
> 
> ...


I agree I kinda miss the episode strip too but for me it never worked right. If a folder had quite a few episodes it wouldn't show the oldest one first and would wrap around. So just hitting play would play in the wrong order. So if they could fix that I would like to see it return I like the idea of it.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

PJO1966 said:


> I'd like the opportunity to delete most of the selections for the My Shows Options. I don't use Suggestions, I don't record a lot of Sports, I don't have kids, I have more than enough space - so nothing's "Going Away Soon", and I don't need my recordings split into TV Shows or Movies.


I unchecked most of mine so only has All Shows / Going Away Soon / TV Shows / Movies (can't turn those off) / and then I added Recordings. I don't have a Devices but I assume because its just one TiVo straight to the TV. Paused I cleared out by ff those few episodes and then not deleting so that category disappeared. All the others I unchecked. I only ever use Going Away Soon anyways and I am so glad its fixed in this update to be sorted correctly and folders turned off with oldest thing recorded at the top!


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

mtnagel said:


> So I haven't had a TiVo in easily 10 years before I got the Roamio OTA last summer. So how long generally will it take before they fix the bugs this release brought?
> 
> Unit seemingly goes to standby when I use the tv power button and Alexa not changing channels anymore.


That's odd because I have a Roamio OTA and mine does not go into standby when I use the TV power button.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I think this was mentioned earlier but how do you release a tuner on a Mini? Pushing the Tivo button used to do it but not anymore. After 2+ hours my Mini is still actively using a tuner.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Lesser of evils my friend, lesser of evils.


You use a lot of loaded words for someone who says we respect different opinions.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Bad news for those of us that cannot copy shows between TiVo units via TiVo Online and have them play without freezing. The hoped for fix is NOT delivered in 21.9.1.v5.

I got the update today and copied 7 files, 5 of which froze while playing.

TiVo was able to recreate the problem for themselves last August, finding at least two different causes. They also saw the issue where a copied show would appear on the destination unit twice.

@TiVo_Ted said back then that he thought a fix would come in 4.6. 4.6 is here, but the fix is not.

So -- 8 months and no fix.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Phil_C said:


> TiVo_Ted said back then that he thought a fix would come in 4.6. 4.6 is here, but the fix is not.


You may want to preface his ID w/ the @ symbol to increase the odds of his noticing the post.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Restart. Also, the help/text on the right doesn't match the selection in the menu.


Tried restarting. No dice. Still no way to make changes stick.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Is anyone having an issue with the Slow Motion button not working for turning the PIP on and off when you have the PlayList or Guide up?

Thanks,
Merg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone having an issue with the Slow Motion button not working for turning the PIP on and off when you have the PlayList or Guide up?


You'll see previous reports of issues, I believe, if you look for "Video Window" in place of "PIP."


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> You'll see previous reports of issues, I believe, if you look for "Video Window" in place of "PIP."


Thanks. Couldn't remember what it is usually called.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

GuardiansDogs said:


> I have had the issue of the TIVO rebooting after getting one or 2 weather alerts. Over the past 2 weeks we have had some major storms come through Dallas and after getting those alerts my TIVO auto reboots. I am using Spectrum as my provider?
> Cheers
> Scott


Was getting that too until i requested the update and it stopped doing that.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone having an issue with the Slow Motion button not working for turning the PIP on and off when you have the PlayList or Guide up?


This is also supposed to turn off the background video on the Minis Home Screen. I'm told this will be fixed in a future update.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> Ok. So it's still a bug then right?


Welcome to my universe. Yes, it is a bug. I believe


TonyD79 said:


> You use a lot of loaded words for someone who says we respect different opinions.


Uh? It's an expression that meant both TE3 and TE4 have its problems. That means I was conceding that TE3 too has its problems. I just happen to think TE3 has less of them.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Did some further testing with CEC and Alexa on my Roamio Plus.

My power button now puts the TiVo to standby when used to turn off my TV. I hadn't noticed this before, after the update, because I had my device lights off. I don't like this at all because it dumps the buffer. I have energy saver disabled. This behavior is new with the update.

When I turn on the TV using the TiVo button, a single press turns on the TV and wakes the TiVo but does not change the input to the TiVo. A second TiVo button press is needed for that. CEC is, and has always been, enabled on my TV. I can't say before if input changing worked before the update since I usually leave my set on the TiVo input but others seem to indicate this is new, and a bug. If not new, it should work, that's how CEC is supposed to.

From an off state, Alexa will turn on TV and TiVo when asked to watch a channel by name or number but will not go to the proper input.

Alexa still works with changing channels by name or number when TV / TiVo are on. So this is fine.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone having an issue with the Slow Motion button not working for turning the PIP on and off when you have the PlayList or Guide up?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg
> ...


It SORT of works now. If you press slow-mo it will hide/show the window on the NEXT menu screen you visit.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Megamind said:


> This is also supposed to turn off the background video on the Minis Home Screen. I'm told this will be fixed in a future update.


Will they enable a video WINDOW (not background) on the Mini Home Screen? I really want my Mini to work like my Roamio does for the video window. And I'd like it to work consistently  Even before the latest update, sometimes I'd get audio in the background when exiting live TV/recorded show.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just got the 21.9 update (signed up yesterday). *My initial impression is that if they would just put back program transfers I would FINALLY be willing to accept Hydra.* There are still a number of things in 21.9 I do not like, but I could now live with it. At least those STUPID comic book tile strips are gone (I KNOW how to read, so I do NOT need or want a comic book to replace my lists!!!!).

Here are my initial observations of 21.9.1.V5:

I am REALLY happy to see the left side options screen is back in My Shows (instead of that really dumb sideways strip only visible at the very top). I do not use those options often, but it is great to see them and be able to access them with just a simple Left Arrow click at any time. ESPECIALLY when I want to go to another Device.

*Even better*, now that the Left Arrow goes to the Options list, I no longer get those intrusive nasty horrible unwanted tiles popping up on the left side when I hit the Left Arrow button.

And moving the cursor down or up on the list now ACTUALLY MOVES THE CURSOR instead of that dumb distraction of sliding the entire list up and down while leaving the cursor in one position!

(Edit: removed erroneous comment here about missing day/date on the main My Shows screen - all is shown as usual when "All Shows" is selected.)

I do not have any problems with the Power button putting the Bolt to sleep when I turn off the TV and Amp (I do not have CEC enabled on my test Bolt, but I do have high power savings enabled).

I have not tested autoskip yet - I do not want it; I do not trust it; I am very happy with pressing the CH+ button when I want to skip commercials. Of course that still works just fine. It is wonderful that it is optional.

My Mini seems to work just fine with 21.9 also - no performance problems as some people have reported. But I do wish it would release the tuner when the TiVo button is pressed (like it always used to do).
I do wish they would put back the ability to see all the tuners together in a list (like Info does on TE3), and of course I still need the program transfer function returned. But this is the fist time I have seen any hope at all in Hydra being an acceptable UI for my TiVo boxes!


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> Will they enable a video WINDOW (not background) on the Mini Home Screen?


That I didn't ask. But a window would be my preference as well.


----------



## roperma (Jan 21, 2013)

Megamind said:


> The unit _won't_ go into Standby and Alexa _will_ change channels if you disable CEC. Of course, that causes other issues, such as Alexa not waking the TV ...


Do you mean disable the CEC setting on the television or the TiVo?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

roperma said:


> Do you mean disable the CEC setting on the television or the TiVo?


On the TiVo.


----------



## roperma (Jan 21, 2013)

Megamind said:


> On the TiVo.


Thanks! That, I don't mind doing. 
I did not want the new software if it meant the power button would put TiVo into standby. I like having the buffer there when I turn on the tv.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I received the update last night and someone should have pointed out the huge drastic changes to the "My Shows" section. I am still trying to figure it out and see where things are as it is so much different.

Not saying its bad, just was kinda shocked when I saw it the first few times and wondering where is this and that.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

V7Goose said:


> Just got the 21.9 update (signed up yesterday). *My initial impression is that if they would just put back program transfers I would FINALLY be willing to accept Hydra.* There are still a number of things in 21.9 I do not like, but I could now live with it. At least those STUPID comic book tile strips are gone (I KNOW how to read, so I do NOT need or want a comic book to replace my lists!!!!).
> 
> Here are my initial observations of 21.9.1.V5:
> 
> ...


Awesome take. I completely agree across the board - my shows, auto-skip, etc. The last point about the tuners (and I'd add the favorites to the left as well) are just beyond silly to me. I hate the tiles and that I can't see all tuners in one list. A channel logo, show desc and a red icon to show if its being used to record is all that is needed. Hit the Info button if you want to explode into more detail.

The favs is another debacle to me (left cursor I think). Instead of just channels here and using the stupid tiles, why not create a condensed list of channel logos AND let us include apps in this list. So if I want to launch Vudu, for instance, I can do so in two clicks (left then select if it were at the top of the favs list).

I don't mind the CEC changes and putting my unit into standby when I turn off TV. I do think CEC is broken in some ways. I had issues with putting my TV on mute and then simply navigating in Hydra would unmute my TV. This should not happen. The TV should unmute when I press unmute - not with each key press as I try to navigate to a menu or through the grid guide.

It would be a bonus if I could turn off animations as well. I do this in Windows as well so its just a personal preference. Just makes the UX feel snappier.

The release is a nice improvement for Hydra but I'm still not quite there yet and have rolled back to TE3. Restoring Live Guide as an option, Tuner list and Fav list improvements, restore ability to transfer recordings between boxes (and yes I know I can do it on-line...I want to be able to do within the UX like I can in TE3) will get me back to TE4. Perhaps it will shake out next spring?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> I received the update last night and someone should have pointed out the huge drastic changes to the "My Shows" section. I am still trying to figure it out and see where things are as it is so much different.
> 
> Not saying its bad, just was kinda shocked when I saw it the first few times and wondering where is this and that.


Pointing out like the screen shots of the "new" (old) My Shows screen in the 7th post of this thread?


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

JolDC said:


> Pointing out like the screen shots of the "new" (old) My Shows screen in the 7th post of this thread?


Thanks for that. Somehow I either missed the post or it didn't sink into this old brain.
I submitted my 4 TSN's yesterday and got the update on the first one. The other boxes don't have it yet. Should I resubmit them with one TSN per request? Or just not worry about it since the other 3 are not used often?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

The TiVo going to standby is most likely the Cec commands from the tv not the TiVo power button on the remote, if I understand the cec features of the tv.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> "Suffer?"
> 
> We must be living in different universes. There is nothing in TE4 I would describe with those words. TE3 on the other hand looks and feels ancient, inconsistent and ugly to me. Heck it *still* had some menu screens in SD. WTH?


As a TiVo Live Guide user, I am trying to be fair to the grid Guide and have been using it exclusively for a week+ now, on my TE3 Bolt box; the grid Guide and the absence of the full Live Guide is one of the factors stopping me from moving to TE4. I use my TiVo Guide extensively, as a program listing to consult.

Yes, at least thus far, I find that I suffer the use of the grid Guide, compared to my use of the Live Guide. The grid Guide just feels crowded and less attractive, and it takes me significantly longer to use it to check multiple channels' listings for a block of time. But in the spirit of fairness, I'm giving it another week--perhaps the 2nd week is the charm.

Likewise, not being able to transfer shows between boxes from the boxes themselves, and instead having separately to go to my laptop and use the often-glitchy TiVo Online for more than a single or fewer number of transfers, would be painful. As would be, not having the ability of transferring a show from storage on my PC to my TiVo box.


exdishguy said:


> Lesser of evils my friend, lesser of evils.





TonyD79 said:


> You use a lot of loaded words for someone who says we respect different opinions.


I guess I didn't see the loaded words there (unless you mean the word "evil")--every system has its pluses and minuses, and it's often a matter of choosing between them.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Good point! Well said


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

No bueno


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I never had an overheating issue before this update.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> No bueno


Man, that sucks. I saw this error once but it was when I tried connecting the fan up to the spare 5v source on the main PCB. I realized that I needed to increase fan speed (and move more air) and was happy to find someone up here came up with a way to use the PWM so that the fan speed is variable, sans annoying noise.

Curious to know if you did a fan mod or are using the factory fan and PWM?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PJO1966 said:


> No bueno


I guess you didn't get chance to see the ODT?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> The TiVo going to standby is most likely the Cec commands from the tv not the TiVo power button on the remote, if I understand the cec features of the tv.


Except that didn't happen before the update so it's something TiVo did.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> It SORT of works now. If you press slow-mo it will hide/show the window on the NEXT menu screen you visit.


Yeah, that's what I was finding, but to exit and go back in is a little annoying.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Curious to know if you did a fan mod or are using the factory fan and PWM?


It's the stock fan. I don't know what PWM is.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess you didn't get chance to see the ODT?


I also don't know what OTD is.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PJO1966 said:


> I also don't know what OTD is.


Check the "Abbreviations" link in my signature. ODT stands for On Die Temperature. It is used on Bolts. More info: TiVo Holiday Trade-In, Trade-Up Sale: trade in your Roamio OTA/VOX (plus $299.98) for a Bolt OTA


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

PJO1966 said:


> I never had an overheating issue before this update.


Are you suggesting that the v5 update is *causing* your overheating problem?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I’ve heard a few Bolt users claim that with the latest Hydra update. No Roamio users yet though.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Fofer said:


> I've heard a few Bolt users claim that with the latest Hydra update. No Roamio users yet though.


Perhaps Bolt users with 21.9.5 should start posting their ODT's to see if there is a temperature trend up.
My original white Bolt shows an ODT of 56
My Bolt VOX 3TB shows an ODT of 59


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It could be that the overheating warning is premature and/or unnecessary.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

No change in average ODT here after the update. I do have an external fan. Temp ranges from 53 to 57.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> It's the stock fan. I don't know what PWM is.


I'm sorry. It stands for Pulse-Width Modulation and its just a method used to allow Tivo to vary the fan speed based on temperature. The Bolt doesn't measure the temp inside the whole box like they did with prior models - instead, they measure the temp on the big processing chip in it. Hence the term On-Die Temp (ODT) that you see some of us referencing. You can find the ODT temp listed in the System Information page (hit channel down twice to scroll down). I'm guessing you'll see something like 65 (which means 65c, which would be 149F) or higher.

Personally, I thought the latest TE4 release seemed to have lowered my ODT (to 55c in my Bolt) and it remained at that level pretty consistently. Prior to the update I was seeing more like 58c on TE4 with swings upward of 65c.

I just rolled back to TE3 and now my ODT never goes over 53c (go figure). That said, I don't think the latest release did anything to make the ODT higher. If anything, I thought they improved things such that it kept the box pretty consistently lower than prior releases. I suppose, as Fofer has suggested, they may have set the threshold to pop up that overheating warning up and your box was right on that edge pre-upgrade.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Welcome to my universe. Yes, it is a bug. I believe
> 
> Uh? It's an expression that meant both TE3 and TE4 have its problems. That means I was conceding that TE3 too has its problems. I just happen to think TE3 has less of them.


One post maybe. But after multiple.....(including claiming the new release of TE4 has too many bugs).

Maybe you are just not good at conveying your thoughts clearly.


----------



## hockeyamd (Aug 22, 2015)

Still waiting sigh.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

Before the update: ODT 48. After the update: ODT 44.
Bolt Vox, CC door off, up on 1" blocks, Ext. Cooling fan blowing across, in closed cabinet.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> One post maybe. But after multiple.....(including claiming the new release of TE4 has too many bugs).
> 
> Maybe you are just not good at conveying your thoughts clearly.


That must be it! Or could it be that I convey them just fine since you have astutely discerned the nature of ALL my posts about TE4 and correctly interpreted that I don't like it and think it is buggy?

I think you understand my conveyances just fine - you somehow can't help but to take them personally.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JACKASTOR said:


> The TiVo going to standby is most likely the Cec commands from the tv not the TiVo power button on the remote, if I understand the cec features of the tv.


But it never went to standby before this update. There's been no update to my TV software (it's not WiFi connected).


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

hockeyamd said:


> Still waiting sigh.


And unless you signed up you are going to continue to wait. There is another version coming out


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> That must be it! Or could it be that I convey them just fine since you have astutely discerned the nature of ALL my posts about TE4 and correctly interpreted that I don't like it and think it is buggy?
> 
> I think you understand my conveyances just fine - you somehow can't help but to take them personally.


Not personally, I just think your are doing a disservice to others who don't understand that you are spreading FUD.

And how do I know it is FUD? You totally agreed with a post that was half factually incorrect.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Not personally, I just think your are doing a disservice to others who don't understand that you are spreading FUD.
> 
> And how do I know it is FUD? You totally agreed with a post that was half factually incorrect.


I'm spreading fear, uncertainty and doubt because I agreed with HALF a post? LOL

You truly have too much time on your hands.

I'm done with your personal attacks. Good day, Sir.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> The TiVo going to standby is most likely the Cec commands from the tv not the TiVo power button on the remote, if I understand the cec features of the tv.


I agree with this, my Roamio goes into standby even when I am not using the Tivo Remote. I use a harmony and it doesn't send any commands to the Tivo when powering off. This is new after this update was installed. I have been using CEC since they enabled it.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

DVRMike said:


> I agree with this, my Roamio goes into standby even when I am not using the Tivo Remote. I use a harmony and it doesn't send any commands to the Tivo when powering off. This is new after this update was installed. I have been using CEC since they enabled it.


I believe Tivo is aware of CEC issues and are working on them. I doubt that the issues are the "sink" side of the connection (e.g. your TV) and is in fact something to do with the new software on the "source" side of things (the Tivo). I encourage you to report the issues to them through their tech support and be sure to tell them the exact steps you take to replicate the issue(s). Shoop may be able to tell you a better place to report issues if you are on their Tivo Innovation group on Facebook if you don't want to deal with their inept first-level call center (and who does?).


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I basically never want my DVR to go into standby, ever. This should be a customizable option in User Settings.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Fofer said:


> I basically never want my DVR to go into standby, ever. This should be a customizable option in User Settings.


I assume you mean the extent in which CEC allows for the Tivo to be put into standby? I agree.

Even better would be to allow CEC to put the Tivo into the default mode we set in Power Savings Mode. So if you like the power savings to be set to high, whereby, Tivo suggestions will NOT be recorded, turning off your TV will merely put the Tivo into the desired Power Saving mode at that time.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

exdishguy said:


> I assume you mean the extent in which CEC allows for the Tivo to be put into standby? I agree.


I meant what I typed. Never.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

Fofer said:


> I meant what I typed. Never.


Agreed. I'd prefer it be binary at the very least (its on or its off).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> But it never went to standby before this update. There's been no update to my TV software (it's not WiFi connected).


Your tv doesn't need to be updated if it's always been sending a command to your TiVo to go to standby(TiVo's version of power off) that was ignored until recently. Maybe go to power settings and see what is selected there and try a dif setting level from power settings


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PJO1966 said:


> No bueno


You know this makes sense. The TiVo is capable of doing many things at once. And as more and more tweaks and features are enabled it is possible that the system is running hotter in this current te4 release. Buy a cheap laptop cooling fan that you can power from USB might resolve any issues you may have.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

hapster85 said:


> Ok, is it just me, or is there no longer a way to save changes to OnePass and Recording Options? Any changes revert back to what's shown on screen here.


I tried changing something and hit the Back button when I went back in and the change stuck. I haven't rebooted though to see if it would revert back


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

V7Goose said:


> Although the My Shows list is an overall great improvement, I do wish it would show the day & date next to each item, just like we always had in Now Playing. With the current My Shows, there is absolutely no indication of when a program was recorded without first clicking on an individual program (not just highlighting it with the cursor, you actually have to select it), and then having to shift your focus to the upper left corner of the screen. This is a step backwards.


Do you have it sorted by Date or Name (hit B)? Mine all show the day and date?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Noelmel said:


> I tried changing something and hit the Back button when I wen't back in and the change stuck. I haven't rebooted though to see if it would revert back


I've tried that numerous times, but no luck getting it to stick. Have almost tried hitting Exit (Zoom), A, B, C , and D. Nothing. Any changes revert back immediately.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> You know this makes sense. The TiVo is capable of doing many things at once. And as more and more tweaks and features are enabled it is possible that the system is running hotter in this current te4 release. Buy a cheap laptop cooling fan that you can power from USB might resolve any issues you may have.


It makes no sense. The same software is running on older minis and roamios also


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

compnurd said:


> It makes no sense. The same software is running on older minis and roamios also


Maybe the heat dissipation and heat tolerance of the Bolt hardware is different from that of the Minis and Roamios?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Fofer said:


> Maybe the heat dissipation and heat tolerance of the Bolt hardware is different from that of the Minis and Roamios?


The heat tolerance is quite high according to some specs we got from ted


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Personally, I prefer a cleaner screen. That whole menu on the left bugs me (a little) because I never use it, and if I could make it go away I would.


I'm with you, another reason I haven't upgraded. Would love to see a "specials" category as well as an option.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

compnurd said:


> It makes no sense. The same software is running on older minis and roamios also


It may be running the same software, but it doesn't have to be taking the same path through that software. There may be checks to compensate for/take advantage of differences in the hardware.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

rpj22 said:


> It may be running the same software, but it doesn't have to be taking the same path through that software. There may be checks to compensate for/take advantage of differences in the hardware.


The software is doing the same tasks on each. If it is going to heat up one it is going to heat up another


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

compnurd said:


> The software is doing the same tasks on each. If it is going to heat up one it is going to heat up another


Unless the hardware is identical, you can't make that generalization about software.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

After some additional experimentation, it is only changes to the Start/Stop times that are not sticking. Coincidentally, those are also the two options that have the wrong descriptive text to the right, as shown in this pic.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> New pop-up in upper left of screen when near the end of a show in a series saying to press OK to play the next episode. (I have autoplay off, so don't need or want this reminder)


I hope they get rid of this. Really annoying.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I personally have never used the standy on the tivo. I did try it briefly when i first got it but i didn't like it because both my TV and home theater system will automatically shut down without a signal after about an hour or so. I am sure there has to be a way to prevent that but i just don't care enough about standby to try and figure it out.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Noelmel said:


> Do you have it sorted by Date or Name (hit B)? Mine all show the day and date?


My Bad - I had the main My Shows screed option on "Continue Watching" - I have absolutely NO IDEA why, since I have never used that option! But when I switched it back to All Shows, the day/date was back. I'll go edit my original post to remove this erroneous observation.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you required to have the vox remote to get this update?
I was speaking with Tivo support about when the update may be coming out and the rep told me that you can not get the update unless you have a vox remote.
Then they proceeded to sale me a vox remote so i could get the update which I declined.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No. The VOX remote is not required. But you should at least have a remote with a BACK button since Hydra relies on it a lot.

Hydra is required if you want to use a VOX remote, though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

KevTech said:


> Are you required to have the vox remote to get this update?
> I was speaking with Tivo support about when the update may be coming out and the rep told me that you can not get the update unless you have a vox remote.
> Then they proceeded to sale me a vox remote so i could get the update which I declined.


NO. A VOX Remote is not required for TE4, nor any update to TE4. The VOX Remote and TE4 are required for VOX voice functionality, but that's a different matter.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

KevTech said:


> Are you required to have the vox remote to get this update?


No. As long as you're on the "new experience" you'll get the update once your number comes up. They don't roll out updates to everyone all at once so they can hit the brakes in case a major issue is discovered, but barring that, everyone should have it in the next several weeks regardless of whether they've got a vox remote or not.

Edit: Triple answered!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> you should at least have a remote with a BACK button since Hydra relies on it a lot.


Fortunately, every TE4-eligible box but one includes a stock remote with a Back button (the v1 Mini being the exception).



> Hydra is required if you want to use a VOX remote, though.


Not exactly true. A VOX Remote works with TE3, just without the VOX voice functionality.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Not exactly true. A VOX Remote works with TE3, just without the VOX voice functionality.


Yeah but it'd be a little silly to buy a VOX remote if you don't want to use voice functionality or Hydra, no?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, that is what I thought and why I declined the offer to purchase vox remote.
My Tivo remote has a back button.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KevTech said:


> Thanks, that is what I thought and why I declined the offer to purchase vox remote.
> My Tivo remote has a back button.


One small change: the Zoom button is Exit on a C00302 (VOX) remote. Zoom is gone.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Updated my boxes over the weekend. First impressions:

1. Menu + Guide seem a lot zippier on both my Bolt and Minis (Vox and non Vox).
2. Video when in the menu on the Mini! I've only watched on two Vox Minis but it's nice to be able to be in the menu and have the video window finally so you can continue watching Live TV or a recording.
3. Auto skip seems to work fine.
4. I like that I can now just arrow over to the X to delete a show.
5. Noticed they removed the option to view shows with tiles which I'm OK with. It was tough to navigate and the new navigation is a lot easier with less presses.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Yeah but it'd be a little silly to buy a VOX remote if you don't want to use voice functionality or Hydra, no?


The statement as written ... "Hydra is required if you want to use a VOX remote" ... would mean that a newly purchased BOLT VOX *must* run TE4/Hydra, or the user must purchase a non-VOX Remote in order to run TE3 (and avoid Hydra/TE4).

It was a simple correction to a simple statement with a factual error; adding qualifications in later posts doesn't correct the original statement.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

And mine was a follow-up question with real-world practicalities applied, for actual humans reading along. And for the original questioner who was being misled by a TiVo CSR who told him he had to buy a VOX remote in order to use Hydra. 

Context trumps pedantry.

I’ll answer my question myself though. Yes, it would be a little silly to buy a VOX remote if you don’t want to use voice functionality or Hydra.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Context trumps pedantry.


And yet it was simply an inaccurate statement. No need to get personal.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> One small change: the Zoom button is Exit on a C00302 (VOX) remote. Zoom is gone.


Thanks, I already knew that as I had Hydra when it first came out then reverted back but thought I would try it again to see what all has changed since I used it.
Only person that uses the Tivo remote is the wife as I use a Harmony One I purchased about 10 years ago.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

KevTech said:


> Thanks, I already knew that as I had Hydra when it first came out then reverted back but thought I would try it again to see what all has changed since I used it.
> Only person that uses the Tivo remote is the wife as I use a Harmony One I purchased about 10 years ago.


I guess that keeps the household very "HARMONIOUS" for the most part eh? I like the Logitech Harmony remotes. So much in fact I have mine linked via Alexa. In this way I have acquired God like Abilities to control my TiVo...&#8230;.. I can turn the Tv on/off by Command of Voice... I can make the sound as loud as a rock band, I can mute the sound, I can channel surf with out lifting a remote to control any thing, All with the power of my Voice.... Yes I truly have the power to impose my will on one small area of my life.... Now If I could get the neighbors Cat to stop using my Garden as his litter box with said powers...&#8230;


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Regarding TiVo Online transfers that freeze during playback:

@TiVo_Ted is aware that this bug fix did not make it into the current release. He will attempt to apply some pressure to get it done in 4.7.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Received update yesterday and I think I may have found a bug that I did not see reported in this thread.
This is on Tivo Bolt.
While watching a recording if you go to info > more info > delete > delete recording > delete now it seems to delete the recording then go back to live TV like it should.
But then on the remote if you try to type in channel numbers you get a dong sound.
Pressing the guide button brings up another prompt to delete the recording you just deleted.
What I found does work correctly to delete while watching recording is to press the back button then go to the X on the far right of the title but through info does not work correctly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Phil_C said:


> @TiVo_Ted is aware that this bug fix did not make it into the current release. He will attempt to apply some pressure to get it done in 4.7.


Curious... Where are the versions "4.6" and "4.7" coming from? And where did Ted communicate this?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

KevTech said:


> Received update yesterday and I think I may have found a bug that I did not see reported in this thread.
> This is on Tivo Bolt.
> While watching a recording if you go to info > more info > delete > delete recording > delete now it seems to delete the recording then go back to live TV like it should.
> But then on the remote if you try to type in channel numbers you get a dong sound.
> ...


I've posted about this a few times on different threads. I see it when I delete a show that is currently recording. I get live TV, but the info bar thinks I'm still watching that show. If the time of the end of the old recorded show passes and I exit Live TV, it asks if I want to delete the already deleted show. Sound very similar to what you are describing.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Curious... Where are the versions "4.6" and "4.7" coming from? And where did Ted communicate this?


Near the bottom of the System Information screen. The two lines before the last line. The previous version was 4.5. The current version is 4.6. (Shown as 4-5 or 4-6.) Last year and this week, Ted has referred to these version numbers in private communications about the transfer/freeze problem.

You can also see "mira" in these lines. Oddly, where I think 4.5 used only the name "mira", 4.6 shows both "hydra" AND "mira". Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

The new software seems to have eliminated the problem where it took two key presses instead of one to accomplish certain things. Yippee!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Near the bottom of the System Information screen. The two lines before the last line. The previous version was 4.5. The current version is 4.6. (Shown as 4-5 or 4-6.) Last year and this week, Ted has referred to these version numbers in private communications about the transfer/freeze problem.
> You can also see "mira" in these lines. Oddly, where I think 4.5 used only the name "mira", 4.6 shows both "hydra" AND "mira". Not sure what that's about.










Previous release. Looks like 4-5 to me.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> View attachment 40725
> 
> Previous release. Looks like 4-5 to me.


Is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Is there a question in there somewhere?


No. Rereading your post I should have seen that you did point out that the display uses a "-". Next time I'll read slower.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Another "Yippee!" for the new release: I can play a recording part way through while the program is still being broadcast, stop play, then watch live TV or play part of another recording, then go back and play the first recording -- and (miracle of miracles) it picks up exactly where I left off.

I want to hug my TiVo.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> No. Rereading your post I should have seen that you did point out that the display uses a "-". Next time I'll read slower.


I guess you have to read fast in order to have time to create so many replies all over TCF. 

I wonder why TiVo has two version number sequences. When Ted first used the dot (4.6) in a comment to me, I couldn't figure out what he meant. Eventually I noticed the bottom of the Sys Info screen, but it was hard to spot because the hyphens do not make you think of version numbers.

Wait until you get the update and see "hydra-mira-4-6". That ought to confuse people who want to argue about whether the software should be referred to as hydra or mira. Nyuk nyuk!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I finally got the update and I like just about everything about it except for one big issue, the TiVo goes into Standby when I power off my TV/AVR. Is that adjustable or related to CEC? It's pretty bad as it causes all of the buffers to go away when the TV powers off. I use those buffers a lot. Also, having the TiVo go into standby causes me to have to press another button to turn on the TV.

Basically I don't want the TiVo to ever go into Standby. Is there an option that will let me do that?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> I finally got the update and I like just about everything about it except for one big issue, the TiVo goes into Standby when I power off my TV/AVR. Is that adjustable or related to CEC? It's pretty bad as it causes all of the buffers to go away when the TV powers off. I use those buffers a lot. Also, having the TiVo go into standby causes me to have to press another button to turn on the TV.
> Basically I don't want the TiVo to ever go into Standby. Is there an option that will let me do that?


The option is in the Remote Control options. I disable CEC on my AVR and TV. If you are using a universal remote, that could be an issue.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> The option is in the Remote Control options. I disable CEC on my AVR and TV. If you are using a universal remote, that could be an issue.


Thanks. I'm not using a universal remote but turning off CEC on the TiVo seems to have done the trick. It's a shame to lose CEC but I really don't want to deal with Standby. I have actually adjusted the input button on the TiVo remote to be discrete input button that selects the correct input on my AVR. It really helps me avoid having to go get my AVR remote when I'm watching TV.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I just bought a new TiVo... How do I get the new update on it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait to see if it comes through tonight. Or call TiVo and get frustrated.

You can try this like: TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request but it may not be active anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hockeyamd said:


> Still waiting sigh.


Double check the TSN on your Google receipt. Maybe a typo?


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll get it out of the way early - I've done something stupid. That being said, I'd like some feedback on a few things. I set up my Caavo and installed the TiVo update on the same night (Bolt+). Why? Because I thought perhaps the TiVo update would benefit the "deep linking" that's required for Caavo to access shows recorded on the TiVo. Here are my issues - when I turn on Caavo, everything fires up properly - TCL 65R617 fires up, Yamaha AVR fires up to the "TV" setting (set up with ARC) and the TiVo is operational. Unfortunately, there's no sound coming from the Yamaha. When I adjust the volume, the numbers rise on the AVR display and on the TV display, I just don't hear anything. I didn't change anything on the TV and prior to setting up the Caavo I haven't had these issues. I read in this thread that some who have updated have had CEC problems so I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

Also, post update my ODT is hanging out around 64. I didn't check where it was at before I did the update but I swear the Bolt is working harder than it was pre update. What's the average number for everyone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stini777 said:


> Also, post update my ODT is hanging out around 64. I didn't check where it was at before I did the update but I swear the Bolt is working harder than it was pre update. What's the average number for everyone?
> Thanks in advance!


Look here:
My Awesome BOLT Cooling Mods ;-)
Easy cooling mod?
External Cooling Fan
Hell, just go to the Bolt forum. Plenty of threads.


----------



## ktwalrus (May 21, 2016)

My Bolt just updated to 21.9.1.v5 recently and I've run into an annoying problem...

LiveTV button now always goes to Tuner 1 and no longer cycles through the tuners. I have to use the right arrow to select the tuner I want to watch.

Also, the Exit button from the TiVo menus always seems to go to Tuner 1 and not the tuner playing in the upper right corner mini-window.

Anyone else have this behavior? I can't believe it was intentional by TiVo, but maybe someone feels this is better behavior (always go to Tuner 1).


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

Just checked, my live tv button still cycles through all the tuners.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ktwalrus said:


> My Bolt just updated to 21.9.1.v5 recently and I've run into an annoying problem...


Not here either. Restart. BTW, a restart will have all tuners on the same channel.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Still dont have this.


----------



## Xaa (Jan 25, 2000)

DrMac5 said:


> Just got the update last night on my Bolt Vox.
> 
> When using the Signal Strength Meter - Antenna, there is a LOUD beeping noise that I don't remember being there previously. Although I could be wrong as I've only had it for the last three weeks. (EDIT: this seems to have happened due to the new update turning the sound effects back on. Noticed the beeping when I was pushing the remote buttons, so I turned it off again. Now the beeping in the signal strength meter is gone also)
> 
> ...


I notice that with the signal meter as well. Additionally, if you change channels while in the signal meter, it keeps displaying the strength for the channel you were on when you entered the signal meter but acts as if it is showing it to you for the new channel. Not great, but not an enormous issue either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Still dont have this.


Try Twitter.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Still dont have this.


Did you fill this out? TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request

I did this past Sunday and got the update 2 or 3 days later. I don't know if that was just a coincidence. But based on people still not getting the update I'd think it had something to do with it.


----------



## ktwalrus (May 21, 2016)

KJN said:


> Just checked, my live tv button still cycles through all the tuners.


Yes. My problems seem to have cleared up over night. Not sure if TiVo did a minor update or if the Bolt rebooted, but all is well now.

The Time Since OOB Tune Start is around 12 hours so something must have happened at midnight.

Turns out my Bolt has a "pending Restart" TiVo connection to upgrade to 21.9.1.v6. So, hopefully, TiVo has smashed all bugs with this update.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Still dont have this.


You dont have it because they are still fixing some bugs


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just got something new today (I got the update a week or two ago)...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI: 21.9.1.v6


----------



## michael.mcgargh (Apr 10, 2015)

Phil_C said:


> Bad news for those of us that cannot copy shows between TiVo units via TiVo Online and have them play without freezing. The hoped for fix is NOT delivered in 21.9.1.v5.
> 
> I got the update today and copied 7 files, 5 of which froze while playing.
> 
> ...


That's just friggin great! 
Still no luck transferring recordings between tivos unless you try going online, and that hardly ever works out. 
Those lying sobs have been promising us this fix as well the freezing of Amazon Prime on my all of my mini's and the frequently crashing of the thier VOD
app for Xfinity across all mini's, my Roamio plus and Bolt Vox boxes. (They are all running the TE4 since it came out). What kills me is the acknowledgment from their support people that they know have a problem, promise to have it either addressed by the developers or most times told that wait until the new release comes out that will fix everything. Yeah, the check is in the mail too right? I feel violated and didn't even get a card afterwards.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TiVo customer support people work for a CRM company in the Phillipines; they don't work for the same company as the TiVo developers and I doubt they have any significant influence with them.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Did some further testing with CEC and Alexa on my Roamio Plus.
> 
> My power button now puts the TiVo to standby when used to turn off my TV. I hadn't noticed this before, after the update, because I had my device lights off. I don't like this at all because it dumps the buffer. I have energy saver disabled. This behavior is new with the update.
> 
> ...





NYHeel said:


> I finally got the update and I like just about everything about it except for one big issue, the TiVo goes into Standby when I power off my TV/AVR. Is that adjustable or related to CEC? It's pretty bad as it causes all of the buffers to go away when the TV powers off. I use those buffers a lot. Also, having the TiVo go into standby causes me to have to press another button to turn on the TV.


I've just tested again and can confirm I am *not* experiencing any of these issues on my Roamio Plus with CEC (which I've left enabled,) Standby, losing buffers, or summoning Alexa to change channels from a TV OFF state.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

I still haven't received this update on my Pro or my Mini 4k. I've never had to wait this long. Anybody else?
Thanks


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

Lyons00 said:


> I still haven't received this update on my Pro or my Mini 4k. I've never had to wait this long. Anybody else?
> Thanks


I don't have the update yet either. But I had a conversation with Tivo customer support on Facebook messenger and was told this:

"Thank you. However, roll-out to the entire retail population on TiVo Experience 4 is targeted for early next week."

Which would be this coming Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone noticed V53 errors when tuning to some SDV channels? I haven’t had any issues for ages until recently updating to 21.9.1. I then must hit channel up then channel down in order to tune to the offending channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see: 21.9.1.v8


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

My Roamio is still on version 21.8.3 Do you have any idea when the 21.9.x will be released to everyone? The commercial auto skip is very appealing.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

michael.mcgargh said:


> That's just friggin great!
> Still no luck transferring recordings between tivos unless you try going online, and that hardly ever works out.
> Those lying sobs have been promising us this fix as well the freezing of Amazon Prime on my all of my mini's and the frequently crashing of the thier VOD
> app for Xfinity across all mini's, my Roamio plus and Bolt Vox boxes. (They are all running the TE4 since it came out). What kills me is the acknowledgment from their support people that they know have a problem, promise to have it either addressed by the developers or most times told that wait until the new release comes out that will fix everything. Yeah, the check is in the mail too right? I feel violated and didn't even get a card afterwards.


Thats why I stay on TE3. The transfer between tivos works fine, the tranfer online using the transfer feature works fine (I moved 52 ghost adventures from a roamio to a bolt, no problems). I have also manually moved items in the tivo menus by saying 'transfer this recording', which in newer versions isnt even there anymore

I want my tivo to do what its best at. If I wanted them to shoehorn these new archasic features in, I'd ask. I just use my roku for netflix, amazon, etc


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nyjack said:


> My Roamio is still on version 21.8.3 Do you have any idea when the 21.9.x will be released to everyone? The commercial auto skip is very appealing.


I have found using Twitter very effective. There is a Chat function on their "support" also: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have been patiently waiting for my Roamio Plus to update. My Bolt got it a month ago. Started using Tivo Facebook to request the update lots of promises and case #'s. Last night I got an email with a "24-48 hr" promise. We shall see.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

philhu said:


> Thats why I stay on TE3. The transfer between tivos works fine, the tranfer online using the transfer feature works fine (I moved 52 ghost adventures from a roamio to a bolt, no problems). I have also manually moved items in the tivo menus by saying 'transfer this recording', which in newer versions isnt even there anymore
> 
> I want my tivo to do what its best at. If I wanted them to shoehorn these new archasic features in, I'd ask. I just use my roku for netflix, amazon, etc


Plenty of threads to talk TE3 versus TE4. This is a thread on a release.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

nyjack said:


> My Roamio is still on version 21.8.3 Do you have any idea when the 21.9.x will be released to everyone? The commercial auto skip is very appealing.


Haven't heard anyone mention a version later than v8, but it's possible they've paused and restarted again.


----------



## philnj1211 (Feb 19, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> Haven't heard anyone mention a version later than v8, but it's possible they've paused and restarted again.


I called support today. Rep claims only beta testers have 21.9.*. He said will not be released for another month or two. Any truth to this? Or just another rep reading from a script?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

If it was a beta, it wasn't labeled as such. And I didn't sign up for a beta. But with all of the bugs, and the multiple releases (3 that I know of so far), it has certainly felt like a beta.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

This is not officially a beta but I agree it has felt like it. I have been trying to sign up for the actual beta program but have had no response. What is funny about this is previously they were labeled things like 21.8.3.RC6 which would normally mean Release Candidate which is the final step of the beta process. These releases were all stable releases. Now they call it 21.9.1.v8 which would normally mean a production release and it has been behaving like a beta


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

hapster85 said:


> Haven't heard anyone mention a version later than v8, but it's possible they've paused and restarted again.


I have the V8 but I hope you're right...They really need to fix the OTA Signal Strength Meter!! It's completely useless as it stands right now!


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope it starts coming out again. Had to replace my dead Bolt+ which had this version, but of course the new one doesn't. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> .... Had to replace my dead Bolt+....


Schlage or Kwikset ?


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

foghorn2 said:


> Schlage or Kwikset ?


My vote goes to Schlage.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

lparsons21 said:


> I hope it starts coming out again. Had to replace my dead Bolt+ which had this version, but of course the new one doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


A little brain fart! I had put the Bolt+ in the living room so I really noticed the lack of auto skip. Easy solution was to bring the Bolt from the bedroom to the living room and move the + to the bedroom until it gets the update.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

compnurd said:


> Being up and actually doing anything are two different things


Well I got my update from using it last time so it did work.


----------



## lucidrenegade (Aug 21, 2013)

Still stuck on 21.8.3.RC4 here. Roamio Pro.


----------



## brian_r_baker (Oct 22, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> Played with the video window in the menus more on my Roamio and Mini (non-Vox). Definitely some bugs here. Here's what I'm seeing.
> 
> Roamio works almost like it's supposed to except the slow-mo button no longer shows/hides the video window immediately.


Thanks for this info! I prefer not having the video window in the menus, but started seeing it on my minis last week which I assumed was due to the software update. A simple press of slo mo and they're gone!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brian_r_baker said:


> Thanks for this info! I prefer not having the video window in the menus, but started seeing it on my minis last week which I assumed was due to the software update. A simple press of slo mo and they're gone!


The video window is now, and has been for years, an option in User Preferences.


----------



## brian_r_baker (Oct 22, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> The video window is now, and has been for years, an option in User Preferences.


I'm pretty sure I have seen that in the user preferences on the minis before, but with 21.9.1 (I have v9 now) it isn't there on either of my minis. It is only on my Roamio and doesn't have an effect on the minis.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

myfins1 said:


> Has anyone with the new update had any severe message alerts? I am asking for those who experience the glitch which is the case on Spectrum in DFW and other areas that causes an immediate reboot when an Emergency Alert Message is activated.
> 
> Curious if the new software addresses this. It will be hard to tell depending on any severe weather in an area and the new update.


My EAS reboots seem to have resolved in DFW Spectrum...received update last Thurs, tested Sunday and thru 3 alerts had no reboots.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brian_r_baker said:


> I'm pretty sure I have seen that in the user preferences on the minis before, but with 21.9.1 (I have v9 now) it isn't there on either of my minis. It is only on my Roamio and doesn't have an effect on the minis.


My mistake. You're right. TE3 Mini doesn't have the option or function anymore also.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

brian_r_baker said:


> I'm pretty sure I have seen that in the user preferences on the minis before, but with 21.9.1 (I have v9 now) it isn't there on either of my minis. It is only on my Roamio and doesn't have an effect on the minis.


The Spring 2019 updates brought the video window to the minis but with no way to configure it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

On my Minis the live video now plays in the background of the menus, not in the top right corner. Is that normal?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Fofer said:


> On my Minis the live video now plays in the background of the menus, not in the top right corner. Is that normal?


It should only play in the background on the main menu (home screen). All other screens should be in the corner.

You can hide/show the video by pressing the Slow-Mo button.

On full size TiVo's (non Mini) you can change the main menu behavior to put the video in the corner, but you can't on the Mini; it's either background or nothing.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks. The inconsistency seems strange to me. What would be the reasoning for this? It uses up a tuner either way.


----------

